# Punk's knee injury



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-03/punk-knee-surgery


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope he's ok, he is one of the few highlights of the dire 3 hour RAW format


----------



## HelpingHand (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Rock vs Cena 2? - wouldn't know how it would work but, If punks messed up his knee, he may well be out for a while.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Oh man this sucks!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

That'll teach him not to mess with Ryback again.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Royal Rumble match in jeopardy?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Nice one Ryberg you cunt.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ha! I remember people's reactions when John Cena got hurt in 2007. THEY CHEERED! Now, I will cheer... haha!


----------



## CryingManPUNK (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punks been hurt for awhile...doubt it's rybacks fault...this could be a blessing....rock vs Cena at rumble and possibly rock vs punk at mania instead.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Well, I certainly didn't see this coming. Curious what the severity of the surgery is. I mean, is it going to cause him to miss PPV time, or will he just have more TV segments without wrestling, like last night, but still be good to go on PPV? Probably don't want to put a guy with a bad knee that just had surgery in a TLC match but I'm sure he can still drop the title to The Rock at Royal Rumble, no?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope it's a surgery that will garner a quick recovery. If so, Punk vs. Rock at the Rumble can still happen. If not, I'm expecting Cena to become champ. I can see the TLC match turning into Ryback and Team Hell No vs. The Shield if Punk can't make it to TLC.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Don't be fooled guys, this is Punks latest attempt to keep his title away from Ryback!unk


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'm not surprised. We saw that his knee was in really bad shape after the Survivor Series match. He could hardly support himself on it. We also saw how he must have made it worse in the Kane fight since he limped badly again after that.

I really hope he recovers well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk will tough it out and drop the title to Dwayne at the Rumble.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So....I'm assuming the TLC match is off?


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



CryingManPUNK said:


> Punks been hurt for awhile...doubt it's rybacks fault...this could be a blessing....rock vs Cena at rumble and possibly rock vs punk at mania instead.


Can't see him being back in time for WM 29. Dr. James Andrews doesn't do minor surgeries


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Not his biggest fan but it sucks to see anybody get injured. DAT KNEE.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hopefully it's a work.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It's quite a funny (well not exactly funny) coincidence that Punk gets injured just when he was about to pass Cena's long-ass reign, that also was ended by injury. 



Banjo said:


> Ha! I remember people's reactions when John Cena got hurt in 2007. THEY CHEERED! Now, I will cheer... haha!


It's honestly pathetic that you cheer when another a human gets seriously hurt because you don't like the character on TV he plays.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

calm down people it's a work


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Nice job ryback you untalent piece of shit


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If it's a work, fuck you WWE for giving me a heart attack.

As long as it's not a four month injury it'd be manageable to me. Keep Punk on Raw for his golden mic skills , and if it's not THAT severe he can skip the TLC PPV and just wrestle Rock at the Rumble. If it's more serious than that, we can have Rock-Punk headlining Wrestlemania for the WWE championship. That's what I always wanted anyways.

If it's longer than that... I fear I have to take another Wrestling exodus again


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Really to bad to hear this. Hopefully Punk has a quick recovery.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback to win at TLC?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Unless he has a torn ACL/MCL, he will have the match with The Rock, since its 55 days away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He can smell it now, he can fucking smell it, it's getting closer and closer


Incoming Cena :cena2


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

FUCK NO!!.. Hope he gets better and hopefully this wont postpone/cancel Rock v Punk, have been looking forward to that one since the shoot.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Why would it be a work if Dr. Andrews is specifically named? I assume a doctor of his caliber is too busy to be fucking around with storylines. Besides, any journalist could just get a hold of him to confirm.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

This better not cost him his match at TLC...I'd be real pissed...I really hope the guy's ok...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk has said many many many times in interviews how much he hates surgery and will avoid it at all costs.

The fact that this is so quick and emergency sounding is a bit concerning. I hope the guy is alright.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Emergency surgery could mean a ACL/MCL and depending on how bad he could be done for 12 months.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

You know, I would like Randy Orton to become WWE Champion. Rock/Orton at the Royal Rumble? I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> Unless he has a torn ACL/MCL, he will have the match with The Rock, since its 55 days away.


You don't usually go to JAmes Andrews for anything else.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

CM knee


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Let's just hope it's an ACL/MCL like the guy above me said...it won't be 12 months but it could be anywhere from 6-8


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Oh god, this isn't good. I hope he's at least capable of competing at the Rumble. Just have Punk announce the match at TLC has been cancelled due to Ryback injuring him and just have him in segments and keep him out of the ring.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Dr. Andrews involved, serious shit if they had to do it immediately. Time to end the reign.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

James Andrews is the best there is out there...like you said...you go to him for a reason.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Of course the day he passes Cena's reign this happens. I hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So is he dropping the title next Monday?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I was gonna face The Rock at the Royal Rumble

But then I took a Ryback to the knee :Rock :Rock :Rock unk2

Really though I hope the guy isn't seriously hurt, would suck now if after all this time he missed the match


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

After show reports say Punk was down for like 10 minutes after RAW went off the air. Something serious. 

Hopefully it's only a month thing or this could really fuck up E's plans for RR and WM.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How till they vacate the title if is injured? Just have him give it up?

They could with the angle that he was "lying" and hired the Shield and then Vince can strip him


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If it's an ACL/MCL, then he won't just miss TLC, he'll miss everything through Wrestlemania even. Even if he were Adrian Peterson.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback v Heyman at TLC :vince2 Vince put the wheels in motion last night


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope is recovery is quick.

I'm not counting on it though. This sounds like a bad injury that will at the very least put the match with The Rock in serious jeopardy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



mb1025 said:


> Emergency surgery could mean a ACL/MCL and depending on how bad he could be done for 12 months.


Or we can hope it's an emergency knee scope surgery and he's only out 4 weeks.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Heavenly Invader said:


> So is he dropping the title next Monday?


'I lost My Smile''


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I don't want to see him miss months, that would suck for the product and the fans.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

By the way WWE is fucked beyond belief if he has to drop the title. 

Who becomes the new champion and how do you put the strap on him? And what becomes of The Rock? All this leading into Wrestlemania. What awful timing.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Goddamn everybody calm the fuck down, when did WrestlingForum suddenly become full of Doctors & people holding PHD's? We know NOTHING other than he has to have knee surgery. Could be a month before he comes back or two or three or maybe he wills himself to get back earlier than anticaptied. Let's just wait everything out before bashing Ryback, saying ZOMG Punk is over, etc.

I do wonder if Punk had a pre-existing injury though...


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

No!
I hope it's nothing serious and hopefully its just a minor injury.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Holy shit... I with Punk gone the ratings are really going to turn shit.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Probably won't wrestle again until RR or hold it off for Mania.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NOOO!!! If ryback become Wwe champion because of this.........


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



El_Absoluto said:


> Holy shit... I with Punk gone the ratings are really going to turn shit.


The ratings are bad *because* of CM Punk. Maybe now, with the unpredictability of the WWE title situation, they will improve...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Probably won't wrestle again until RR or hold it off for Mania.


If it's a knee scope, sure. If it's an MCL/ACL tear, he's done for at least six months, probably closer to twelve. He'll miss Wrestlemania.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

This is potentially catastrophic for the WWE, like Punk or not, him missing RR and losing the title by default is horrible for them. Missing TLC is no disaster, Cena/Zigs can easily main event. 

Wonder if he will take any drugs for surgery?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The absolute worst thing that could happen in wrestling right now besides a death.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Banjo said:


> The ratings are bad *because* of CM Punk. Maybe now, with the unpredictability of the WWE title situation, they will improve...


:kobe

Yeah he's completely to blame.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Deja vu. Didn't this happen to Cena on his mammoth title reign as well? Or was that kayfabe? 

Sucks anyway. DAT 13TH TITLE REIGN INBOUND!!!


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hopefully, it is nothing major but whenever an athlete visits Dr. James Andrews, that athlete is usually out for an extended period of time. If this is the case, RR and Wrestlemania may be screwed. However, if I were the E, I would do the following:

Put the title up for grabs in the Royal Rumble match with the last three men being Ryback, Cena, and Rock. Somehow, someway, Rock comes out the winner and then the lights go out and a loud dong echo's across the arena. PPV ends with Rock and Taker staring each other down and then looking at the Wrestlemania logo.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Lets not forget what this does to the Shield.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If he has to drop the the title expect a total and complete clusterfuck of this years Wrestlemania season.

You think these circus act writers will be able to figure out a way out of this mess?

Please. This is a disaster for WWE if he misses time and drops the title.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If punk can't do the RR match. Just shoot the title to Bryan and have a Bryan/Rock match at RR. Remember the 1000th promo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Lets not all start mass panic just yet. But if it is serious then it's a huge blow for WWE.

I'd say Orton is the only guy capable of taking his place on Raw if Punk is out. God knows what would become of Heyman.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



mb1025 said:


> Lets not forget what this does to the Shield.


The Shield will be fine they still have Heyman.

But this is fucking WWE as a company up the ass.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

On the plus side this could give another wrestler a huge opportunity. Maybe I dunno.....a little punt over here, a punt over there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Or maybe Heyman brings in somebody to hold/protect the title for Punk while he is out injured.

Enter :brock

Brock v Rock at the Rumble


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Magsimus said:


> God knows what would become of Heyman.


Off the air he should be involved in creative.

If anyone, and I mean anyone can figure out how to get out of the potential mess they may have on their hands here, it's Heyman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Like I said, Punk will tough it out and drop the title to Rock at the Rumble. Most likely Shield and Maddox will cost Ryback the title, and it will be revealed that Punk is together with them. After that, Punk will not wrestle until the Rumble. Then he can take time off if he need it.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



El_Absoluto said:


> Holy shit... I with Punk gone the ratings are really going to turn shit.


He's the reason ratings are bad, but w/e


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope hes able to make it to rumble or wm for that matter


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Fucking hell.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Magsimus said:


> Lets not all start mass panic just yet. But if it is serious then it's a huge blow for WWE.
> 
> I'd say Orton is the only guy capable of taking his place on Raw if Punk is out. God knows what would become of Heyman.


Ziggler could step up as well.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Heyman brings back Brock if Punk is out.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If this is true then I see him dropping the title as early as tonight on Smackdown so he doesn't surpass Cena's reign. If this is a work by Punk and wwe for storyline purposes then lol. Good job.

The irony if this is a real injury. When Cena's held the title for 380 he had to vacate the title due to injury.

Rock vs Cena at Rumble?

Think about it.. This could be a blessing. What if Cena steps up and asks Vince to turn heel? It's a risky move but would be a good time to do it if Punk is out for awhile. Don't ask me how... Lol at work typing this on iPhone.

Prepared for omg Cena never turning heel!!!!!


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If Punk forfeits the title I will LITERALLY stop watching. The time when Cena forfeited the title after like a year and a half of us wanting him so FUCKING badly to lose was unbearable.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> He's the reason ratings are bad, but w/e


You cannot blame bad ratings on one man.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Turn orton heel and align him with shield or give Bryan the title or cena really are the only options here


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'm sorry but is this even credible? It's from WWE.com you know, the place what makes shit up on a daily basis.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hasn't Punk been working with a bum knee for awhile?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Cena heel turn, lol.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If Punk is out long term, for me Orton should take the title, turn heel and face Rock at the Rumble.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Wait, you know it's obvious what's happening here don't you? It's right in front of our eyes. It's a work. Setting up:

CM Punk v Stone Cold Steve Austin in a Knee match at Wrestlemania :vince2


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I think this explains why he was so pissed last night.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here Comes The Pain!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

people couldnt see this coming? Did people actually think his x-ray the other day was for a random f-18 flight? :lmao some people and their blind marking.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Damn. Kind of makes you wish they pulled the trigger on a heel DB/AJ team back before Summerslam, but DB is positioned horribly as a comedy act as of now.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vince Probably had a Minor Heart Attack when he heard about it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

forget the scheduled matches at TLC. 

John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio in a TLC match for the vacated WWE Championship! book it!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope Punk is okay, this is a huge setback but all big stars have them. Maybe he can make a triumphant Triple H-like return soon. Just have him relinquish the title one RAW Monday, so he'll pass Cena and they can take time to draw up a new plan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

if punk misses mania then wwe can no way in hell have rock vs cena and hhh vs brock with undertaker facing somonelse. Cena vs Undertaker WM 29, brock vs rock make it happen if this is the case


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How will the show survive without Punk? Think of the ratings! Dear god think of the ratings!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Let's look at it another way:

If this is a work the way CM got the internets putin right now even he would have to give himself a pat on the back. Isn't there a certain superstar whose streak is about to end, had a injury that ended the streak? Knowing how CM Punk is wouldn't he go along with a report that his knee is injured right before he's about to pass Cena as a way to mock Cena's reign?











rimo


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Looks like it's time to bring back Lesnar. Brock vs Rock 2 doesn't sound like a bad replacement.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

I had an ACL operation last September and I had to wait 9 months before being fully fit again. I truly hope this isn't the case for Punk. 

If its minor then hopefully they'll blow TLC off and focus on getting Punk available for the RR. 

I guess we'll find out Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

We don't even know how serious it is, it could just be a minor injury he can work through, not wrestle until the Royal Rumble...


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Well this sucks. Hope he can make a quick recovery


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk needs to take it easy. Have the TLC match be a 3 way and Ryback and the other guy do the most fighting with Punk keeping a low profile throughout the match. No need for Punk to give up the title just yet.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

That really really sucks. Fingers crossed it's just a knee scope, but the article mentioning James Andrews has me worried. I know he was working with a bum knee for awhile, and him coming out of that Kane match last week limping looked bad. Fingers also crossed on the tiny shred of possibility that it's a work.

Figures that this happens on the day he matches Cena for longest Title reign of the last 25 years. Can't somebody have SOMETHING over The Golden Boy and be healthy enough to brag about it?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Beaker3391 said:


> Vince Probably had a Minor Heart Attack when he heard about it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


More like his boner for Ryback grew three times bigger


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Stall_19 said:


> Looks like it's time to bring back Lesnar. Brock vs Rock 2 doesn't sound like a bad replacement.


if punk misses mania have cena rock 2 at the rumble

wm 29 
Brock vs Rock 
Cena vs Taker 

wwe cant have hhh vs brock and rock vs cena without punk there facing taker or austin


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kamaria said:


> We don't even know how serious it is, it could just be a minor injury he can work through, not wrestle until the Royal Rumble...


If it is just a minor thing, why fly all the way to go see Dr. James Andrews?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kamaria said:


> We don't even know how serious it is, it could just be a minor injury he can work through, not wrestle until the Royal Rumble...


If he has a torn meniscus, then you're right. That would be about a 6-8 week injury and he could do the match with Rock.

If there is any sort of ligament tear then forget it. He's gone 6-8 months perhaps longer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I just hope he can endure it til the Rumble... Would still be bad because Rock/Punk wouldn't be as good as it would be.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It doesn't sound too serious. For all we know he already needed it and they are just working it into the story. I can't imagine his knee got injured being put through a table where he knee wasn't even close to it


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Strip the title!! Strip the title!! Strip the title!! Strip the title!! Strip the title!!

I can't take it anymore!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The Punk haters are rejoicing right now.

But in all seriousness, this sucks really bad. Especially for WWE, Punk is probably a massive part of their WM plans and if indeed it is a really serious injury then he is going to miss the RR and Mania. Which means no Rock vs Punk at RR and no potential Punk vs Taker or whatever match they had planned for him at Mania. Sucks so bad .


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Brock's phone is ringing 24/7 I betcha.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> It doesn't sound too serious. For all we know he already needed it and they are just working it into the story. I can't imagine his knee got injured being put through a table where he knee wasn't even close to.


he has been injured for awhile. Last week against Kane his re-aggravated it the injury and on Friday against Ryback in house show he re-injured it again. Thats why they had Punk team up with Primo & Epico on Sunday's house show against Ryback/Hell No


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kamaria said:


> We don't even know how serious it is, it could just be a minor injury he can work through, not wrestle until the Royal Rumble...


look at the doctors name, it's not MINOR


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Shit shit shit shit shit
either he does NOT defend the title at TLC or he has to drop it because he wont be able to compete come rumble time


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hopefully its a temp injury, you could have the shield destroy Ryback so he kayfabe can't compete at TLC, if possible don't have a WWE title match, it gives the WHC much needed focus. Seeing as Ryback might well win the Rumble, it could be a great place for him to return and win it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> It doesn't sound too serious.


What part of "flew to see Dr. James Andrews for emergency surgery" makes you think this?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hope he gets better but thank god hes gonna lose the title. 

hes been terrible since hhh buried him at NOC.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf we don't know if it is serious or not but I doubt highly it is not serious especially considering the doctor he is going to


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'll laugh my ass off if they worked everyone with this.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I guess the limp vs Kane two weeks ago was legit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Stone Hot said:


> if punk misses mania have cena rock 2 at the rumble
> 
> wm 29
> Brock vs Rock
> ...


You can do Brock/Undertaker. Does anyone really want to see Brock/Triple H again? Fans were chanting you tapped out to Hunter. That says it all right there. The other option would be Brock/Sheamus and just let Taker have the year off (Sheamus has to step in to help his 'good buddy' Triple H).

Cena/Rock2 is going to happen at WM, by hook or by crook. Its just a matter of who's going to be the guy to drop it to Rock at the Rumble if CM Punk is done.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk just wants to be Stone Cold so bad, even has to copy his knee surgery.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

There is no god. Now Ryback is winning the title for sure. We all knew Punk working with such an unsafe, green, and stiff worker would have led to something like this.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Can't be a bad injury given he had surgery on it today - if it was a tear of any of the ligaments they would have had to wait days for swelling to go down. Having it so quick without a second opinion - even if it's Andrews, says to me that it was a basic procedure to clean things up, and he had it now in hopes he could be back in two weeks for TLC. If he's out of TLC it's probably not good news for The Shield as they'll get fed to Ryback.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk to vacate title next monday??? Oh please god no!!! :argh:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Azuran said:


> There is no god. Now Ryback is winning the title for sure. We all knew Punk working with such an unsafe, green, and stiff worker would have led to something like this.


It is an injury he had before he started the feud with ryback. Highly unlikely it is ryback's fault


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Wait people are blaming this on Ryback? LOL


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ratings will go down to TNA levels if Punk is hurt. He's the only reason to watch the show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Azuran said:


> There is no god. Now Ryback is winning the title for sure. We all knew Punk working with such an unsafe, green, and stiff worker would have led to something like this.


Punk has been gimpy for awhile now. I don't think its fair to lay the blame at Ryback.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I HOPE WWE DOCTOR JAMES ANDREWS CAN SAVE HIS KNEE!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can't be a bad injury given he had surgery on it today - if it was a tear of any of the ligaments they would have had to wait days for swelling to go down. Having it so quick without a second opinion - even if it's Andrews, says to me that it was a basic procedure to clean things up, and he had it now in hopes he could be back in two weeks for TLC.


Hope you're right!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Easy to storyline as well - Ryback loses his title shot because he injured Punk, so Punk vs Rock could still be booked the RR and Ryback could be a force in the actual rumble battle royale.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

dammit ryback, I knew he would hurt punk one way or another with one of his stiff rookie moves


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



ashes11 said:


> Hopefully its a temp injury, you could have the shield destroy Ryback so he kayfabe can't compete at TLC, if possible don't have a WWE title match, it gives the WHC much needed focus. Seeing as Ryback might well win the Rumble, it could be a great place for him to return and win it.


Why would they bury Ryback? Pretty stupid to take out one of the most over guys when your Champ is down also.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can't be a bad injury given he had surgery on it today - if it was a tear of any of the ligaments they would have had to wait days for swelling to go down. Having it so quick without a second opinion - even if it's Andrews, says to me that it was a basic procedure to clean things up.


That does make sense.

Could be.

The emergency part is what is throwing everyone off I think into immediately thinking this is very serious.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Why would they bury Ryback? Pretty stupid to take out one of the most over guys when your Champ is down also.


How is getting beaten up by 3 people buried?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Azuran said:


> There is no god. Now Ryback is winning the title for sure. We all knew Punk working with such an unsafe, green, and stiff worker would have led to something like this.


He was supposedly already injured...


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Is it really a surprise that CM Punk has a knee injury? All those Go to Sleeps finally caught up to him.

Besides, CM Punk hurt HIMSELF. At Survivor Series, when he and John Cena suplexed Ryback through a table.


----------



## THEGMC (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The only hope I have is that if Punk already had an issue with the knee they wouldn't have let Ryback get physical with him last night. He may just be going for exploratory surgery and the WWE are playing it up.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



R.K.O Peep said:


> How is getting beaten up by 3 people buried?


Call it whatever you want. If the champ can't go, you don't also take out the most over guy on the roster. That would be beyond retarded.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

it's quite sad that wwe didn't build any star to replace him in this kind of situations, other than cena they really got no options

too soon for the ryback, orton got no momentum whatsoever, bryan is over enough but his booking since the end of the feud with punk was shit to say the least, ziggler is not ready yet, sheamus is in the WHC title picture

seriously who's left?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Well this sucks. Hopefully Punk can tough it out until his match with The Rock at the Rumble, like Headliner said. It would be pretty awful if that match couldn't take place if Punk was injured too seriously. Someone taking his place against The Rock would suck because this Punk/Rock match has been put in place since Punk attacked him on the 1000th episode of RAW.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

No way is Ryback winning the title.

Dwayne will never have a match with Ryback


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Call it whatever you want. If the champ can't go, you don't also take out the most over guy on the roster. That would be beyond retarded.


Well stop using the word buried. Seriously most over used word on this site


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Pongo said:


> it's quite sad that wwe didn't build any star to replace him in this kind of situations, other than cena they really got no options
> 
> too soon for the ryback, orton got no momentum whatsoever, bryan is over enough but his booking since the end of the feud with punk was shit to say the least, ziggler is not ready yet, sheamus is in the WHC title picture
> 
> seriously who's left?


Bork Laser.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can't be a bad injury given he had surgery on it today - if it was a tear of any of the ligaments they would have had to wait days for swelling to go down. Having it so quick without a second opinion - even if it's Andrews, says to me that it was a basic procedure to clean things up, and he had it now in hopes he could be back in two weeks for TLC. If he's out of TLC it's probably not good news for The Shield as they'll get fed to Ryback.


He stopped wrestling after his match on Friday. He was removed from his weekend matches and didn't have a match after Raw went off the air. He had 3 days for the swelling to go down.


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

another proof that RyBerg is a botch machine. the guy was in developmental territories for 8 fucking years and he still sucks!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If Punk has to relinquish the title because of THIS, I will officially declare black-hearted hatred for Ryback for life.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Give the title to Cena.

Ziggler beats Cena, knocks him out with the briefcase, cashes in and wins the title.

Ziggler/Rock at Royal Rumble.

:barkley2



Yeah. In reality they're screwed. Good luck circus writers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Walk-In said:


> Why would it be a work if Dr. Andrews is specifically named? I assume a doctor of his caliber is too busy to be fucking around with storylines. Besides, any journalist could just get a hold of him to confirm.


All those credentialed journalists following WWE...

Oh and a random journalist couldnt possibly confirm. You're aware of this thing called Doctor/Patient confidentiality? I doubt he'd violate HIPAA just to confirm a wrestler's injury.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



mb1025 said:


> He stopped wrestling after his match on Friday. He was removed from his weekend matches and didn't have a match after Raw went off the air. He had 3 days for the swelling to go down.


Are you retarded? You can't walk with a torn ligament.

He would have to wait laying on a bed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Sucks if it's legit and it sucks if it isn't and they're trolling again.

AJ's winning that title.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Pongo said:


> it's quite sad that wwe didn't build any star to replace him in this kind of situations, other than cena they really got no options
> 
> too soon for the ryback, orton got no momentum whatsoever, bryan is over enough but his booking since the end of the feud with punk was shit to say the least, ziggler is not ready yet, sheamus is in the WHC title picture
> 
> seriously who's left?


Are you saying this as fact because if so you're dead wrong. 

Orton has momentum & a slow heel turn going for himself. Him getting beatdown by the Shield + Punk's injury could lift him back in the main spotlight depending on how they book it. 

I don't know what you're talking about with D-Bry's booking either, he's been great as a member of Hell No & there is plans for him to be the main attraction of Smackdown. 

Ziggler is ready & has been ready for some time now. 

It can't be soon for Ryback if they already gave him two title shots & planned to give him a third. Not to mention one of the drafts was for him to win the title at HIAC but they scrapped it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



El_Absoluto said:


> Are you retarded? You can't walk with a torn ligament.
> 
> He would have to wait laying on a bed.


Sure you can.

Tom Brady walked off the field for christs sakes and tore every ligament in his knee.

Now, you sure as hell can't wrestle or play football with a torn ligament. That's 100% true. But you can walk on it.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



kent8 said:


> another proof that RyBerg is a botch machine. the guy was in developmental territories for 8 fucking years and he still sucks!


Not sure if joking or just amazingly misinformed...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

You guys do realize that Punk was limping before this RAW right? IIRC it was 1 or 2 weeks ago where he started to show some signs of it, so why just blame it all on Ryback when he only faced him one on one a month and a half ago at HIAC, and the last time (except this RAW) that they were in the ring together with some action it was at Night Of Champions, which John Cena was also included?

It could have been anything, stop jumping into conclusions.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

At least the servers are hanging in there. (Y)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So let's say Punk is legit injured for a long time.

Hmm.. at tlc, Ryback vs Brad Maddox  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

its probaly a work to give punk a decent break


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

More like RyTard than Ryberg


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



NoyK said:


> You guys do realize that Punk was limping before this RAW right? IIRC it was 1 or 2 weeks ago where he started to show some signs of it, so why just blame it all on Ryback when he only faced him one on one a month and a half ago at HIAC, and the last time (except this RAW) that they were in the ring together with some action it was at Night Of Champions, which John Cena was also included?
> 
> It could have been anything.


There's a lot of people here that don't know he was already having knee issues before the match.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> You guys do realize that Punk was limping before this RAW right? IIRC it was 1 or 2 weeks ago where he started to show some signs of it, so why just blame it all on Ryback when he only faced him one on one a month and a half ago at HIAC, and the last time (except this RAW) that they were in the ring together with some action it was at Night Of Champions, which John Cena was also included?
> 
> It could have been anything, stop jumping into conclusions.


Because people are dumb. Just ignore them. Using any excuse to hate on ryback.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> More like RyTard than Ryberg


Some serious irony in this post...


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



moonmop said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> Tom Brady walked off the field for christs sakes and tore every ligament in his knee.
> 
> Now, you sure as hell can't wrestle or play football with a torn ligament. That's 100% true. But you can walk on it.


This. Docs advise you not to do anything but athletes are stubborn. Dominick Cruz, an mma fighter who suffered a serious knee injury, was walking around for days before he got surgery, just wore a knee brace like Punk has been doing.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Because people are dumb. Just ignore them. Using any excuse to hate on ryback.


The WWE isn't doing Ryback any favors by trying to tie the injury into the beating last night. Too many misinformed idiots will blame Ryback for this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hunter/Brock
Taker/Rock
Orton/Cena 

would be nice for Mania if Punks injury is serious.


----------



## MrWrestlemania (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Odd how this has happened on the 380th day of his reign. :/


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'm not misinformed, I just hate RyTard


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> The WWE isn't doing Ryback any favors by trying to tie the injury into the beating last night. Too many misinformed idiots will blame Ryback for this.


Well if punk is injured claiming ryback caused would be a way too make him look strong as technically he would have ended punk's record breaking run. Plus haters gonna hate and this is coming from someone who hates the push ryback is getting


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



El_Absoluto said:


> *Are you retarded? You can't walk with a torn ligament.*
> 
> He would have to wait laying on a bed.


Absolutely you can.

Logan Mankins of the Patriots played the entire 2011 NFL season with a torn ACL and Drew Brees of the Saints played for 6 straight weeks with a torn MCL. Usually people can't play through those type of injuries and those guys are extreme exceptions to the rule, but you can walk on it for sure. 

Walk on it? Absolutely. 
Wrestle on it? Different story.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

if Punk have a torn ACL then Punk will be out for 6 month.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



El_Absoluto said:


> Are you retarded? You can't walk with a torn ligament.
> 
> He would have to wait laying on a bed.


People have already responded to you, but another example is Derrick Rose. I watched him walk out onto the court a few days after his injury.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

3:30 p.m. UPDATE

WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Are you saying this as fact because if so you're dead wrong.
> 
> Orton has momentum & a slow heel turn going for himself. Him getting beatdown by the Shield + Punk's injury could lift him back in the main spotlight depending on how they book it.
> 
> ...


Orton lost to ziggler clean twice and tapped to alberto del rio... yeah sure he got the best of del rio, but seriously he's been away from the title picture for too long, is not booked well enough for the rock

Ziggler is not ready for a match with the rock, and he is not even close to that point, and i'm not talkin about him as a performer, he got not enough credibility to take one the rock

as for bryan he took too many pin, hell, last week was pinned clean by rey misterio, he even tapped to alberto del rio and failed to make him tap with the no-lock..how is he being booked well enough too face the rock?

i'm a fan of this three guys, they are my favorites at the moment, but to step in the ring with the rock you need some credibility which at the moment they're lacking

as for ryback.. i don't know, he seems to green to me for an important match like that


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Big lol at the WWE Facebook comments.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xagon said:


> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.


and what does it mean


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xagon said:


> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.



Best case scenario.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xagon said:


> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.


So it was essentially nothing. Good to hear.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> and what does it mean


He will be able to go against Rock & RR


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Fuck, I was hoping, F "F F"F"F"F"F"F"F


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Schmoove said:


> He will be able to go against Rock & RR


Yep.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

That's bad. Very bad

But WTF
Feed the belt to Alberto del Rio.

BOOK IT Alberto del Rio vs The Rock


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xagon said:


> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.


Ummmmmmmm yea okay.. so what does that mean?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

But isnt that still a few weeks away? Very much doubt he can have that TLC match. Since the knee could really use some rest and continue working on it might make it much worse and risk missing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

he probably won't wrestle till TLC


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*If Punk is seriously injured* it would be a major major blow and would give the writers a really hard time to try and work round it for the Rock at the rumble and for Wrestlemania. I mean lets think about it, giving the title to anybody right now at TLC and facing the Rock at the Rumble screams filler. Complete and utter filler and for someone like the Rock it really is a huge waste. And as far as who is the champion going into the Rumble other than Punk and Cena who is legitimately on Rock's level? Sheamus is still WHC level and wasn't over enough as a champion anyway, Ryback is definitely not ready and has only really picked up momentum for 3 months. Ziggler as much as I love the dude is only really finding his stride right now and isn't on Rock's level. Miz isn't on Rock's level. Bryan could have been built up as a semi credible opponent to Rock but has been booked as a tag team/comedy act. This leaves Big Show, Kane and Orton. Show is the WHC and Kane is too busy as a tag team champion with Bryan fighting off the Shield. The only one that has any chance of making it look legit is Orton based on history. Yet Orton recently has not been booked as a top guy at all, there seems to be a slow burning possible heel turn coming but to try and do that now and make him champion in the next 4-5 weeks AND build towards Rock facing him will feel extremely rushed and again 2nd rate/filler.

The only way I can think of to rebook this in order to make it feel somewhat special for the Rock's appearance is to have *the Royal Rumble Match for the WWE title.* The only time they've ever done this is was in 1992 which is a great coincidence because it makes it 20 years exactly since that happened. It also makes it a special occasion that this happens because this is something very rare, which would make it more special. And who won that Rumble and has been rumoured for months to be coming back to WWE? *Ric Flair.* Another huge coincidence. If they could get Flair to somehow come back for the Rumble in some sort of capacity it would also make it feel more special and somewhat nostalgic. They can play on the fact that the only other time the Rumble was for the WWE Championship was 20 years ago in 1992 when Flair won his first WWE title.

Then all you have to do is book in a way which gives all the major players direction to go into for Mania. In my mind the last 4-5 men in the rumble have to be Rock, Cena, Ryback, Orton and perhaps Sheamus. You don't necessarily have to have the Rock win the title and the Rumble in order for him to be used and put in the big money match for mania. Its just about giving all your top stars direction to go into for Mania *If Punk is injured and can't defend the title at the Royal Rumble.*


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



moonmop said:


> That does make sense.
> 
> Could be.
> 
> The emergency part is what is throwing everyone off I think into immediately thinking this is very serious.


I've been wanting to stop watching WWE and if punk goes for a hiatus it will be a great time to do so


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

TLC is next week


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I wouldn't let one of my top draws wrestle a damn TLC match after any surgery benign or not. They'll probably find some way to have him miss TLC and still keep the belt.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Well, it's a sign that his reign should've ended a long time ago  I mean I hope he'll get better soon but seriously the title should've been dropped already.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xagon said:


> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> WWE.com has confirmed that Dr. Andrews completed a scope of CM Punk’s knee. Andrews successfully trimmed a cartilage tear that locked up Punk’s knee.


That's great news. In scenarios like this, I always anticipate the worst but hope for the best. 

What really fascinates me though is that even when legit news comes out, people are so terrified of being worked that they question EVERYTHING. Like they're scared someone on the internet will call them a mark or something. It's fucking pathetic. "If this is true," "if this is real," "as long as it's not a work," etc. What the fuck, people? Are you really that paranoid about "falling" for something?? Goddamn.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He'll be fine.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Fuck it. Have Punk surrender the strap, give it to Randy. Randy vs Ryback then Randy vs Rock at Rumble. It looks like Punk won't be able to perform at TLC


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

if thats all it is than he will be fine for Royal Rumble for The Rock.

not sure it would be wise for him to go at TLC though. Might as well just do Ryback/Hell No vs The Shield (even thought its early for them to wrestle)


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The only match that makes sense is Cena v Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

 nooooooooooooooooooooo this cant be happening  CM Punk's long reign as WWE champion cant end like this from this knee surgery fuck no. I hope hes ok but this is so tragic if he has to drop the title cos of his knee. TLC is next week though theres no way he can wrestle from just having surgery last night OMG


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> if thats all it is than he will be fine for Royal Rumble for The Rock.
> 
> not sure it would be wise for him to go at TLC though. Might as well just do Ryback/Hell No vs The Shield (even thought its early for them to wrestle)


Might not be a bad match if it's actually for something.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Rick said:


> That's bad. Very bad
> 
> But WTF
> Feed the belt to Alberto del Rio.
> ...


You know what ryback winning might not be such a bad idea


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



> “CM Punk underwent knee surgery today to remove a piece of torn meniscus that had locked up his knee,” said Andrews’ colleague, WWE physician Dr. Chris Amann. “The surgery, performed by Dr. James Andrews, went smoothly and CM Punk is expected to make a full recovery.”


-


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Just make Shield destroy Ryback before the match/during his entrance at TLC and have one of them climb the ladder, grab the title and give it to Punk. If this is a minor injury and Punk can compete at Royal Rumble, something like that can happen to make sure Punk vs Rock stays intact.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Phew, I'm so relieved to hear it seems to be the "best case scenario". I was literally horrified. Would have been a disaster for WWE, for all of us, and esp for Punk had he missed RR and WM. Thank God it doesn't seem to be too serious.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He tore his minescus and depending on how bad it needed to be repaired it will be 2-4 months before he can come back.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

A knee scope can take 2 to 4 weeks to heal. 6 weeks at most. Punk should be fine for the Rumble.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

That's a pretty minor surgery. He should be fine


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> -


I'm not very good with knowing injuries, how long does that mean Punk could be out for?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



GuruOfMarkness said:


> I wouldn't let one of my top draws wrestle a damn TLC match after any surgery benign or not. They'll probably find some way to have him miss TLC and still keep the belt.


The thing is you can actually have a TLC match without Punk doing much.

Since there is no DQ, you can have the shield, Kane, Bryan even Orton interfering and Punk hiding underneath the ring just waiting till the time is right to retaing the title.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback vs Casey Ryback


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> A knee scope can take 2 to 4 weeks to heal. 6 weeks at most. Punk should be fine for the Rumble.


Thank God!.. Now Rock wont be wasted on someone like Cena twice.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Crusade said:


> I'm not very good with knowing injuries, how long does that mean Punk could be out for?


I doubt he'll miss any shows but probably won't wrestle for about four weeks. Might be some shenanigans to get out of the TLC PPV but he'll be good to go full speed in January, in time for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Very nice to hear that it was as good as it could have been in these circumstances. I expect that he will get out of the TLC match somehow so he'll be in optimal shape for the match WWE has hyped for many months now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



vanboxmeer said:


> Ryback vs Casey Ryback


"Did you say 'FEED ME MORE?' i'll get right on that"


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How long does the recovery period take? Will he have to drop the belt?


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How is Punk doing now?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

This one is not a work like Cena's is. Punk hurt his knee at Survivor Series. It happened when Cena and Punk put Ryback through the announce table. When the table broke, one of the sides slammed into his left knee. He was favoring it the rest of the match. Then on last weeks Raw it looks like he aggravated it more in his match with Kane.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

OMG PUNK BERRIED BY HIS KNEE 11111111111


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



adrian_zombo said:


> How long does the recovery period take? Will he have to drop the belt?


he won't drop the belt, but he won't wrestle in full capacity for the foreseeable 2-6 weeks, some shenanigan might happen at TLC so he won't wrestle, something might happen so he retains for RR so he can go against the rock


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

What an awesome thread. Was great seeing ppl say its prob minor or hopefully minor and have others retort by saying OMG he got sent to Dr Andrews no way its minor. So many are so negative on here.

Great to see its not something that will cause him to drop the title like many hoped for. Curious to see how they work this on Raw before TLC.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Thank god he will be ok I just hope WWE can work around this and still keep him champion and do something at TLC to make him still be champion. CM Punk cant lose the title after all his hard work at being champion for well over a year


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Thank god It wasn't too major! Here's hoping he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I don't know how the hell they're gonna rewrite this!

Logically Ryback would get the belt via forfeit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Dave Meltzer says that he is out for TLC.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

he's going to be ok!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JigsawKrueger said:


> I don't know how the hell they're gonna rewrite this!
> 
> Logically Ryback would get the belt via forfeit.


Not really. Del rio had a title match lined up vs edge before he had to vacate the title through injury and he was not just given the belt. Jus have vickie say that because of ryback actions last week the Wwe title match is cancelled


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. Del rio had a title match lined up vs edge before he had to vacate the title through injury and he was not just given the belt. Jus have vickie say that because of ryback actions last week the Wwe title match is cancelled


So it means Christian will be three times World Champion. :cheer


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Fuck sake. Hope he gets better soon. Do not fancy Cena as champion again


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If it's going to be several months, he should vacate the title and they can have Orton step up to do the job with The Rock. Will be a great match and is the best option.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DwayneAustin said:


> "Did you say 'FEED ME MORE?' i'll get right on that"












Still a better performer than Goofback.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pasab said:


> So it means Christian will be three times World Champion. :cheer


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JigsawKrueger said:


> I don't know how the hell they're gonna rewrite this!


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. Del rio had a title match lined up vs edge before he had to vacate the title through injury and he was not just given the belt. Jus have vickie say that because of ryback actions last week the Wwe title match is cancelled


Ah, forgot about that. Ryback shouldn't have been losing 3 PPVs in a row anyway.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JigsawKrueger said:


> I don't know how the hell they're gonna rewrite this!
> 
> Logically Ryback would get the belt via forfeit.


"Due to Ryback actions last week, CM Punk has suffered a severe injury and can not compete at TLC, therefore the WWE Title match is canceled."

Boom


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Man if he was out longer this would be a perfect setup to fulfill GOAT's prophecy


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Dave Meltzer is saying the Punk's knee is worse than expected and as of right now, he is out of TLC.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Ah, forgot about that. Ryback shouldn't have been losing 3 PPVs in a row anyway.


Wouldn't mind him going up against Show instead and actually winning.


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Choke2Death said:


> If it's going to be several months, he should vacate the title and they can have Orton step up to do the job with The Rock. Will be a great match and is the best option.



I agree with you men


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> Dave Meltzer says that he is out for TLC.


No shit sherlock


So WWE has cancelled the championship match good! CM Punk is still WWE champion yessssssss


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'm no longer a fan of the Ryback. He can go fuck himself. I hope he gets fired for this.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk should keep the title, losing it due to an injury during a reign like this is bullshit.

The RR match would be ruined.



Giving the title to Ryback or Orton wouldn't work, Orton needs to be built up again and Ryback is....Ryback.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Osize10 said:


> Man if he was out longer this would be a perfect setup to fulfill GOAT's prophecy


i would mark the fuck out


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No shit sherlock


Oh shit, son. Kelly Kelly fan heel turn???


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Walk-In said:


> Oh shit, son. Kelly Kelly fan heel turn???


She's been acting like this for a few weeks. I think she's ready for her main event push.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Theres no way Ryback can have the title hes being pushed way to fast and shouldnt even be anywhere near a title right now. CM Punk's reign should stay intact. Just have the Shield take out Ryback when TLC PPV airs and then they announce the match is cancelled thats how you work round this whole thing then CM Punk has the time off to heal then when hes ready he comes back and starts defending his title again


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Walk-In said:


> Oh shit, son. Kelly Kelly fan heel turn???


She's on her period.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> She's been acting like this for a few weeks. I think she's ready for her main event push.


Kelly Kelly fan vs rock316ae at wm!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres no way Ryback can have the title hes being pushed way to fast and shouldnt even be anywhere near a title right now. CM Punk's reign should stay intact. Just have the Shield take out Ryback when TLC PPV airs and then they announce the match is cancelled thats how you work round this whole thing then CM Punk has the time off to heal then when hes ready he comes back and starts defending his title again


are you high?

"sorry folks, no main event tonight. fuck all of you, go home"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/2012/punks-surgery-wwe-tlc-26073746



> *What does Punk’s surgery mean for WWE TLC?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



> wwe.com
> 
> 3:30 p.m. UPDATE
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-03/punk-knee-surgery-26073696



> PWInsider
> 
> Dr. James Andrews scoped CM Punk's knee to repair a cartilage tear that was forcing Punk's knee to lock up today. While WWE blamed the injury on Ryback putting Punk through a table on Raw, the surgery was likely planned as Punk had been dealing with knee issues for several weeks.
> 
> ...


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/73784/cm-punk-surgery-and-future-update.html?p=1


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Damn, he's my favourite thing about Raw. I hope he gets to come out and talk shit.

Or even better...

COMMENTARY!!!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Damn, that sucks.

However, at least he won't be jobbing to Ryback 


But seriously, fuck. Does this mean he lost out on that Rocky match? Whose he gonna face now?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Lol at all of you thinking ive turned heel


Anyway no im not high I am just saying thats how you explain this whole thing by Ryback being attacked so he cant compete and CM Punk still keeps the title and he gets the time off to recover from surgery. Its that simple WWE so do it!!!!!!!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Oh shit, they'll give the title to Orton, woo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RamaDead said:


> are you high?
> 
> "sorry folks, no main event tonight. fuck all of you, go home"


Ziggler vs cena instead. TLC match for world heavyweight title. That way also you still have 2 world title match at TLC


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

please don't fed randy to ryback


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk is out, its a little over a week between now and TLC. You can't do any surgery and be in condition to perform so soon. 


I guess they will have to elevate Sheamus vs Big Show or Ziggler vs Cena to the main event. 


The WWE title will probably either be vacated or not defended.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

lol, fed Ryback to Randy... and Orton vs Rock @ Royal Rumble, classic.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

IWC uproar if we don't get Punk/Rock at the Rumble..


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gaz. said:


> IWC uproar if we don't get Punk/Rock at the Rumble..


only punk marks will


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

All these reports saying CM Punk could still wrestle at TLC in 2 weeks is career suicide dont do it Punk just rest

Orton as champion no fucking way!!!!!!!! he is so stale and considering he got busted for another drug test failure he cant be trusted to hold the title and be the company champion


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

You guys are tripping out over nothing. The update said he'll be alright, so I don't think they're cancelling the TLC match with Ryback nor are they going to make him drop the title either.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol at all of you thinking ive turned heel
> 
> 
> Anyway no im not high I am just saying thats how you explain this whole thing by Ryback being attacked so he cant compete and CM Punk still keeps the title and he gets the time off to recover from surgery. Its that simple WWE so do it!!!!!!!


Thank God you aren't writing for the show. Yeah, take out the most over guy on the Roster when the Champion will be out also. Makes perfect business sense.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Damn..

He's the type to say fuck it, and just work through it. Tough motherfucker.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All these reports saying CM Punk could still wrestle at TLC in 2 weeks is career suicide dont do it Punk just rest
> 
> Orton as champion no fucking way!!!!!!!! he is so stale and considering he got busted for another drug test failure he cant be trusted to hold the title and be the company champion


I'll take him over RyTard any day of the week...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DJ2334 said:


> You guys are tripping out over nothing. The update said he'll be alright, so I don't think they're cancelling the TLC match with Ryback nor are they going to make him drop the title either.


They should cancel the TLC match with Ryback. It would be beyond idiotic to put Punk in a gimmick match 12 days after surgery and risk a reinjury or even a worse injury 1 month from The Rock. Fighting The rock at the Royal Rumble is more important than fighting Ryback for the 3rd time in a row in a December gimmick PPV.

He should be left off the show.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Title should be given up for grab in a tournament where Batista makes a suprise return and wins the title, oooh snap.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



> While WWE Champion CM Punk's knee surgery has been the big story of the day, he wasn't the only top WWE superstar dealing with health issues this week. John Cena has been battling some sort of illness recently and worked this weekend's live events and Monday's RAW sick.
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com)


must be something in the water


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

IF CM Punk works TLC with his knee the way it is then hes a tough motherfucker but really he shouldnt for his own sake


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

PUnk with Heyman goes to the ring in a weelchair, Punk says that he will not be able to compete, Ryback comes in and says he is hungry and he will feed right there and now if he doesn't have his match.

Hayman tells Ryback to take a chill pill he will have a match that will satisfy his hunger.

In comes Brock Lesnar.

People mark the fuck out.

The rest will stay the same until Punk has recovered.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I just took a second and pictured what the product would consist of if Cena and Punk were both gone. What the fuck would there be to watch?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How about cena vs ziggler is changed to a TLC match while the tag titles can be defended in a triple threat ladder matche, oh and do the shield vs ryback, orton and the mix in a tables match?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I just took a second and pictured what the product would consist of if Cena and Punk were both gone. What the fuck would there be to watch?


Nothing. Creepy stuff. Maybe Orton...


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow I didn't even think of Brock (duh). This could very likely happen!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

They still have Smackdown this week (tapings today), Monday Night RAW next Monday & Smackdown next week for TV to fix things, plus twelve days for creative to really put something together. There are a lot of different directions that they can go.

I think the most important thing is that you keep the WWE title on C.M. Punk so he can still wrestle The Rock at Royal Rumble. TLC is a throwaway gimmick Pay-Per-View anyway, that will in all likelihood bomb in buys to begin with as people are waiting for the Royal Rumble. I don't think there was a big clamoring to see C.M. Punk Vs. Ryback for the third Pay-Per-View in a row anyway. Especially after we already saw them in a cage match.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback vs Heyman TLC match?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

OK, I seriously need to know whose massive rack that is in the fake Steph photo.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It's an interesting development, for sure. I wonder if they will still keep Ryback in a one on one match, or will this be Zigglers first PPV main event? Ziggler VS Cena VS Ryback in a TLC?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



HankHill_85 said:


> OK, I seriously need to know whose massive rack that is in the fake Steph photo.


I ain't tellin' , cause I don't know. I got it without black stripe tho' ))


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Sounds like he'll be fine in time for TLC and RR. He has my thoughts and prayers no matter how much he doesn't want the latter.

But reading some of the comments of that article were sickening. Cena fans are on there talking about how they hope he's essentially crippled for the short term future. It's just a TV Series you fucked up psychos. 

Anyway, hope it all works out, Punk is the only reason I watch WWE at the moment.

Also if worse comes to the worse, he wont have to vacate the title till after he's beaten Cena, so silver linings and all that.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gimmicky said:


> Sounds like he'll be fine in time for TLC and RR. He has my thoughts and prayers no matter how much he doesn't want the latter.
> 
> But reading some of the comments of that article were sickening. Cena fans are on there talking about how they hope he's essentially crippled for the short term future. It's just a TV Series you fucked up psychos.
> 
> Anyway, hope it all works out, Punk is the only reason I watch WWE at the moment.


he cant work TLC... too risky


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> I ain't tellin' , cause I don't know. I got it without black stripe tho' ))


PM!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*I hate him but i hope he is ok.*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Medo said:


> *I hate him but i hope he is ok.*


same


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> he cant work TLC... too risky


Yeah, sounds logical, a TLC match with Ryback would be suicide, Ziggler and Cena can main-event this one, but RR seems pretty plausible as Punk is known to ignore Doctor's wishes and the Rock/ Punk feud would be too good for Punk to resist.

And really, it wouldn't be that hard for Punk to walk into the ring and get a few cheap wins, shield attack him instead for a DQ thing just to play fast and lose or something like that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It really would suck for him if he missed the Rumble. After all this time it would be a shame for him to lose the title in such a shit way if he were to vacate it or whatever. Besides, we'd never hear the end of it either lol. DA MIZ MAIN EVENT WRASSLEMANIA 27, DA RAWK MAIN EVENT WRASSLEMANIA 28, DA RAWK PROBLY MAIN EVENT WRASSLEMANIA 29, I NO MAIN EVENT NE WRASSLEMANIAS 

unk3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Did some research on a torn meniscus and if the procedure was a arthroscopy then that is some pretty good news. In the past they would do a arthrotomy, which would put the patient on crutches for several weeks and then several months to completely rehabilitate the knee.

With a arthroscopy, Punk should be able to walk within a couple of days. I read that less than six weeks is the average time patients are fully healed, however that is average so you never know what it could be like for a motivated athlete. John Cena always comes back earlier than expected, for example.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Stone Hot said:


> John Cena always comes back earlier than expected, for example.


Thats because he's a superman


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Funny reading all the retards thinking its a work fpalm 

Someone is hurt must be a work!!!!!! Morons. 

Hope it's a speedy recovery. Interesting to see how creative will play it out since I don't see him doing TLC.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



shought321 said:


> PM!!!


ME TO!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If he goes at the PPV, I wouldn't be surprised if his push actually gets better. When a wrestler works injured, Vince tends to show some appreciation.

But they have a great accidental tie in with the Shield... he goes to have the match postponed or cancelled, it doesn't happen and the Shield takes out Ryback and maybe even the authority figure before the match. It would actually work well.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



4hisdamnself said:


> Nice job ryback you untalent piece of shit


If you read the article. . .which I'm sure you didn't, it says "after Ryback put him through a table".

CM Punk lands on back, tears knee? :lol What next, Ryback punches Punk in stomach and breaks his spine?

Ryback didn't do anything to Punk's knee. None of his moves even touch an opponent's knee at any point except when he pulls people up for the Shellshock. If Punk's glass knee falls apart with that low amount of stress on it, then it was bound to tear at any moment anyway.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> If he goes at the PPV, I wouldn't be surprised if his push actually gets better. When a wrestler works injured, Vince tends to show some appreciation.
> 
> But they have a great accidental tie in with the Shield... he goes to have the match postponed or cancelled, it doesn't happen and the Shield takes out Ryback and maybe even the authority figure before the match. It would actually work well.


it would work really well on people who paid to see the match, stupid idea.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> I ain't tellin' , cause I don't know. I got it without black stripe tho' ))


PM that good sir



As for Punk, maybe they'll work around TLC make it an easy match for him, but I think he'll be fine by Rumble time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

These are the disadvantages of being a wrestler, you are bound to have a surgery or more in your life.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I just took a second and pictured what the product would consist of if Cena and Punk were both gone. What the fuck would there be to watch?


Tons. Imagine everyone else actually getting a chance with mic time and real storylines for a change instead of those two fuckin assholes getting all the spotlight all the time.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> If he goes at the PPV, I wouldn't be surprised if his push actually gets better. When a wrestler works injured, Vince tends to show some appreciation.
> 
> But they have a great accidental tie in with the Shield... he goes to have the match postponed or cancelled, it doesn't happen and the Shield takes out Ryback and maybe even the authority figure before the match. It would actually work well.


No offense but that is stupid idea. You want them to take out the most over guy on the roster and also screw over fans and take away what they payed for. Some people really need to think before they post these ideas.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> I ain't tellin' , cause I don't know. I got it without black stripe tho' ))


If you're PM'ing it... I wouldn't mind it either :vince3


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

At the PPV, Punk will take the beating of a lifetime from Ryback but the Shield will interfere, climb to the top of the ladder for Punk and retrieve the belt. The match will look like Taker/HBK Hell In A Cell when Kane debuted.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> No offense but that is stupid idea. You want them to take out the most over guy on the roster and also screw over fans and take away what they payed for. Some people really need to think before they post these ideas.


MOst over guy on the roster? You mean the guy that hardly gets a reaction when he does something most nights? That guy? Please....

And if Punk can't go or they won't let him, you have to do something that makes sense. And the Shield taking out Ryback would work to an extent. And it would be better than the shit fest match we'd get with Ryback. Sorry, but Ryback just isn't good and something that actually uses a current storyline to make it an easy out for a champion in a relatively new way is better than a shit match with a convoluted ending... or worse, the crap wrestler going over and further making a mockery of the WWE.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> MOst over guy on the roster? You mean the guy that hardly gets a reaction when he does something most nights? That guy? Please....


No I mean the guy the crowd chants for all night and the guy that blows the roof off the place when he comes out. Keep thinking the fans don't care about him though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Smartest thing is for Punk not to wrestle until the rumble because him vs the rock is more important then him vs ryback. I would not take him off tv tho i would have him work all televised shows up until the rumble


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

ouch, i hate knee injuries. TLC might be out of picture then


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Is this Barrett's chance?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Big Dog said:


> Is this Barrett's chance?


:mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> MOst over guy on the roster? *You mean the guy that hardly gets a reaction when he does something most nights?* That guy? Please....
> 
> And if Punk can't go or they won't let him, you have to do something that makes sense. And the Shield taking out Ryback would work to an extent. And it would be better than the shit fest match we'd get with Ryback. Sorry, but Ryback just isn't good and something that actually uses a current storyline to make it an easy out for a champion in a relatively new way is better than a shit match with a convoluted ending... or worse, the crap wrestler going over and further making a mockery of the WWE.


I swear some people watch the show with their ass.

:young2


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> No I mean the guy the crowd chants for all night and the guy that blows the roof off the place when he comes out. Keep thinking the fans don't care about him though.


one of the most cheered? sure, but blow the roof off?, how much of a fanboy could you be?


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Surprise return for Kurt Angle?

"Torn ACL? I do that all the time. I tore my ACL this morning and here I am jumping around!!!"

Seriously though. I hope it's not true but if it is, then it could be great. The shield could keep protecting him. This could be awesome. It could even be a half work. 

Although isn't Cena injured as well? Couldn't this be classed as a bad thing.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Reminds me of when Cena had the title forever and got injured and had to forefit

They blew their chance at a big moment by not pulling the trigger sooner


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> No I mean the guy the crowd chants for all night and the guy that blows the roof off the place when he comes out. Keep thinking the fans don't care about him though.


I hear the chants sometimes... and last night was the only one where the crowd actually looked involved during the chants. As for blowing the roof off... maybe during that McMahon/Punk night but the last few weeks? Please...

If you are going to call that blowing the roof off the place I wonder what you'd think when completely filled arenas actually did lose their minds. Hell, Lesnar's return was blowing the roof off a place. Saying Ryback gets that is just blind fanboyism.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> *MOst over guy on the roster? You mean the guy that hardly gets a reaction when he does something most nights? That guy? Please*....
> 
> And if Punk can't go or they won't let him, you have to do something that makes sense. And the Shield taking out Ryback would work to an extent. And it would be better than the shit fest match we'd get with Ryback. Sorry, but Ryback just isn't good and something that actually uses a current storyline to make it an easy out for a champion in a relatively new way is better than a shit match with a convoluted ending... or worse, the crap wrestler going over and further making a mockery of the WWE.


Do you even watch the show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He's only going to be out for a couple weeks. All is well.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SinJackal said:


> CM Punk lands on back, tears knee? :lol What next, Ryback punches Punk in stomach and breaks his spine?


Now there's a finisher. Ryback stands the guy in the middle of the ring, punches through his front, grabs his spine and pulls it back out through his stomach. 

It'd totally shit on the W.M.D.

Not all that PG though


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I think Vince can breath a sigh of relief now. The string of below 3.0 ratings will soon be over.

More real tough guys in the main event scene = more interest on the product

Can't wait till "Duuuuwayne" finally takes the title off his non-drawing, as-tough-as-a-Pizza-Hut-delivery-guy, mediocre-wrestling-abilitied (who got carried by Cena in the greatest match of his life), whiny, skinnyfat a**.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> Now there's a finisher. Ryback stands the guy in the middle of the ring, punches through his front, grabs his spine and pulls it back out through his stomach.
> 
> It'd totally shit on the W.M.D.
> 
> Not all that PG though


As he finishes it "Fatality!" is declared on the Titantron.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> I think Vince can breath a sigh of relief now. The string of below 3.0 ratings will soon be over.
> 
> More real tough guys in the main event scene = more interest on the product
> 
> Can't wait till "Duuuuwayne" finally takes the title off his non-drawing, as-tough-as-a-Pizza-Hut-delivery-guy, mediocre-wrestling-abilitied (who got carried by Cena in the greatest match of his life), whiny, skinnyfat a**.


Wow :kenny


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> Now there's a finisher. Ryback stands the guy in the middle of the ring, punches through his front, grabs his spine and pulls it back out through his stomach.
> 
> It'd totally shit on the W.M.D.
> 
> Not all that PG though













Anyways, hopefully this means Ryback is winning the title at TLC.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Sparta101 said:


> Do you even watch the show?


I actually do. He isn't the most over guy on the roster. There are some nights he gets reactions, then there are nights he gets almost nothing til a weak 10 second feed me more chant with the crowd in the background not really looking all that interested. For crying out loud... at a PPV he hardly had reactions befitting "most over guy on the roster" or "blowing the roof off". But please, keep believing he is the second coming of the Ultimate Warrior while the rest of us sigh through his pathetic "legitimate" matches and even watch him screw up his squashes. At least the Warrior had some damn charisma and could pull out a classic match a few times. I don't know if this guy can even be part of an actual good match.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So, when Punk takes a few weeks off and ratings don't change at all, what are the rating marks gonna say then?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gimmicky said:


> So, when Punk takes a few weeks off and ratings don't change at all, what are the rating marks gonna say then?


No way he takes time off. He may not wrestle but he'll be on the show.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> I actually do. He isn't the most over guy on the roster. There are some nights he gets reactions, then there are nights he gets almost nothing til a weak 10 second feed me more chant with the crowd in the background not really looking all that interested. For crying out loud... at a PPV he hardly had reactions befitting "most over guy on the roster" or "blowing the roof off". But please, keep believing he is the second coming of the Ultimate Warrior while the rest of us sigh through his pathetic "legitimate" matches and even watch him screw up his squashes. At least the Warrior had some damn charisma and could pull out a classic match a few times. I don't know if this guy can even be part of an actual good match.


His reactions are pretty good. He's not getting Austin pops but for today's apathetic audience he's doing well.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gimmicky said:


> So, when Punk takes a few weeks off and ratings don't change at all, what are the rating marks gonna say then?


They'll say that the people watching are only the ones left from all the audience that Punk ran away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Hawksea said:


> I think Vince can breath a sigh of relief now. The string of below 3.0 ratings will soon be over.
> 
> More real tough guys in the main event scene = more interest on the product
> 
> Can't wait till "Duuuuwayne" finally takes the title off his non-drawing, as-tough-as-a-Pizza-Hut-delivery-guy, mediocre-wrestling-abilitied (who got carried by Cena in the greatest match of his life), whiny, skinnyfat a**.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> I actually do. He isn't the most over guy on the roster. There are some nights he gets reactions, then there are nights he gets almost nothing til a weak 10 second feed me more chant with the crowd in the background not really looking all that interested. For crying out loud... at a PPV he hardly had reactions befitting "most over guy on the roster" or "blowing the roof off". But please, keep believing he is the second coming of the Ultimate Warrior while the rest of us sigh through his pathetic "legitimate" matches and even watch him screw up his squashes. At least the Warrior had some damn charisma and could pull out a classic match a few times. I don't know if this guy can even be part of an actual good match.


He does not get the reaction on the level of Rock/Lesnar but it is still big. Ryback has not pulled out any classics yet becuase he has only had 2 real matches. He has only been here for 7 months now. And one of those two real matches was only 10 minutes long, and the other was a pretty damn decent triple threat match. O and by the way, he was involved in a great match at Summerslam 2010 in the NEXUS/WWE tag match.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Just expect about 834 bumps from Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, and Maddox in defense of Punk at TLC.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



jonoaries said:


> His reactions are pretty good. He's not getting Austin pops but for today's apathetic audience he's doing well.


I'm not arguing he isn't getting reactions at all. But it varies wildly at best. He had one night where people were actually close to wild for him, since it has been mid level cheers and chants to almost nothing. I hate Cena, but that guy pretty much garners a reaction regardless of where he is... cheer or boo it's usually one of hte loudest of the night. 

The real problem is, is that the WWE has completely fractured the fanbase. There are the casuals then there are the "smarkier" wrestling fans. Ryback gets reactions with casual crowds, still not huge but I will admit it is decent. You take him out of there and he hardly gets anything. He hasn't reached Cena's level of heat with smarks... most of us just don't give a fuck. Now, he wins the title, expect to seem him booed. If anyone shows up. Him winning the title right now would be a huge joke. I mean, the guy didn't even look like he belonged in the ring with Cena and Punk at the PPV. He just isn't on that level and he has shown no ability to actually be anything more than a mid card mainstay. 

And sadly that fracture goes two ways... guys like Rhodes and Sandow can get massive reactions in smark cities but hardly move the dial in casual arenas. Luckily, Ziggler seems to be garnering more and more reactions.

The worst thing to happen to the WWE was the insistence on aiming for the casual. That desire to grab that audience is what caused the watered down, hectic booking and product that we get now. It's all about making a noise to try and catch attention instead of trying to create a long melody. They just want the knee jerk reactions now. And that style of booking has scared away wrestling fans and you just cannot maintain a crowd of ADD casuals. That is proven in every single entertainment medium. Casuals NEVER stick around. So be true to your core audience.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope Punk has a speedy recovery. Him and Ziggler, currently, are the only reasons to watch this pathetic ass bull shit. 

Fuck WWE if they put on Ryback vs Rock. I don't want to see Rock/Cena II, but I'd honestly pick that if it delays Ryback's bullshit "title" run that he's probably penciled in for in 2013. What a pathetic match that'd be, wasting The Rock on "Skip Sheffield". PLEASE RECOVER QUICK PUNK!

Maybe they can do Rock/Cena II at the Rumble, and have Punk win as a returning entrant, setting up Rock/Punk or Rock/Punk/Cena at Mania.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If it is a knee meniscus tear, then Punk should be perfectly fine for the Royal Rumble pay-per-view.A knee meniscus tear is a injury that usually does need surgery as in this case. Generally it causes major pain/swelling and knee locking, but the overall knee function/ligaments/muscle are all still in working order(they just can't work, but are undamaged). The fact the surgery was on the same day of the injury kinda grants that the muscle/ligaments are still in good shape, as they would wait 1-2 days if any issues arose with them before surgery(to treat swelling and diagnose further). As for the severity, it depends. Meniscus tears have a range/degree of severity about them, generally it takes 2-3 days for a light/medicore tear to actually cause pain/swelling. Punk's knee seems to have been bad for a while, with this dark spot/match being the straw to break the camels back so to speak. Knee athtroscopy, the procedure done the treat this, is not as invasive as many other knee surgeries. Generally speaking, it is a short and simple surgery with the main side-effect being muscle weakness, due to the body's swelling/locking response to the surgery. Working out and Physical Therapy are the ways to solve this and they can be started as soon as the patient is discharged really. Recovery times from surgery vary greatly. The minimm being 9-14 days for very tough/elite atheletes who can tolerate a lot of pain(aswell as being massively dedicated to the rehab program/reigime), and the maximum being 4 weeks. With Cena's elbow athroscopy we basically saw him recover in roughly 2 or so weeks, but being rested for some time longer for the safety aspect. It depends on the severity and Punk himself on whether on not he can make TLC. He will definitely be able to wrestle the Royal Rumble unless something else happens or complications arise from surgery. Given Punk's past record of recovery:
(1) Elbow meniscus surgery, recovered in 13 or so days
(2) Fractured Skull, was told not to work out for 1 year, returned to ring after 40-50 days
I would say he will simply work through it all and make the RR. Of course, I could easily be wrong, and all this is based on the assumption its a knee meniscus tear only.

Either way, sucks to see him injured, especially since I'm a mark for the guy. But I only really want to see him recover, if he has to drop the title or plans get fucked up due to this, shit happens. At least he will beat Cena's 380 day reign.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm not arguing he isn't getting reactions at all. But it varies wildly at best. He had one night where people were actually close to wild for him, since it has been mid level cheers and chants to almost nothing. I hate Cena, but that guy pretty much garners a reaction regardless of where he is... cheer or boo it's usually one of hte loudest of the night.
> 
> The real problem is, is that the WWE has completely fractured the fanbase. There are the casuals then there are the "smarkier" wrestling fans. Ryback gets reactions with casual crowds, still not huge but I will admit it is decent. You take him out of there and he hardly gets anything. He hasn't reached Cena's level of heat with smarks... most of us just don't give a fuck. Now, he wins the title, expect to seem him booed. If anyone shows up. Him winning the title right now would be a huge joke. I mean, the guy didn't even look like he belonged in the ring with Cena and Punk at the PPV. He just isn't on that level and he has shown no ability to actually be anything more than a mid card mainstay.
> 
> ...


You saying MITB 2011 had the crowd "close to wild for him"?

Also, his massive pops persisted for the months following that. It wasn't until he was lost in the shuffle of HHH/tagging with HHH/second fiddle to Cena that they quieted down.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/

announced atctapings that Punk out. Now replaced by Ryback/He'll No vs The Shield


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/
> 
> announced atctapings that Punk out. Now replaced by Ryback/He'll No vs The Shield


some poster around here, MUST be working for the WWE, he actually predicted this :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope he recovers quickly


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I wonder if this may cause WWE to bring Brock back sooner if Punk stays off tv to heal up?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



HelpingHand said:


> Rock vs Cena 2? - wouldn't know how it would work but, If punks messed up his knee, he may well be out for a while.


actually , Punk getting a knee injury could improve his chances of wrestling the rock on WM29, they could postpone the Rock/Punk program and push it from the rumble to mania instead (if he could make it in time of course)

but with Rock entering the match as the champion 

I hope they go with that route but I don't see it happening


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

fpalmThat fucking Ryback injured Punk!!!

Lol kidding, hes had knee issues for months but lets just blame it all on Ryback shall we... fpalm


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

This is a HUGE loss, hopefully Punk isn't out for long because he's been carrying the product for a while.

I'll be discussing this as well last last night's RAW, roundtable style at www.blogtalkradio.com/slamzoneradio if you guys want to check it out tonight at 11PM ET. You're welcome to call in/join the chat room


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He should come out, say he faked it, just so he can hold the title longer and not face Ryback, ala HBK 1997.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

No one says Henry? good worker, good gimmick, past with The Rock, something fresh in this moments...


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Jatt Kidd said:


> He should come out, say he faked it, just so he can hold the title longer and not face Ryback, ala HBK 1997.


Duuuuuuuuuuuude. That would be crazy! :vince3


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/
> 
> announced atctapings that Punk out. Now replaced by Ryback/He'll No vs The Shield


That's what I thought might happen, just wouldn't have thought it would be from the result of Punk having an injury.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Another reason to cut the amount of pay per views.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Well, this is just about enough to get me to stop watching.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Damn that sucks. Well, at least we're prepared for Rock's run with the belt, because we won't be seeing any title matches on PPV when he's champion either :lmao


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So much for pulling the strings.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Hawksea said:


> I think Vince can breath a sigh of relief now. The string of below 3.0 ratings will soon be over.
> 
> More real tough guys in the main event scene = more interest on the product
> 
> Can't wait till "Duuuuwayne" finally takes the title off his non-drawing, as-tough-as-a-Pizza-Hut-delivery-guy, mediocre-wrestling-abilitied (who got carried by Cena in the greatest match of his life), whiny, skinnyfat a**.


:batista3


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback going to murder Shield's momentum.

He going to eat them.

:kobe2


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It's being reported now that his knee locked up completely after Raw on Monday so he flew out late that night for an emergency consultation which ended up in needing surgery the next day, it was some fairly minor work on his cartilage, and he is expected to be out for a few weeks only.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I say have Punk come out on Raw and say how he was injured and Vince be a douche and say you must defend your title. Have the Shield make it 4 on one at TLC. Hell No and Orton run in to interfere and we have a giant clusterfuck Russoesque TLC brawl that somehow ends up giving Punk the title back. Sounds fun!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Stooge22 said:


> that somehow ends up giving Punk the title back.


Heyman hoisting Punk up on his shoulders, since Punk can't climb a ladder, so he can grab the title.

:westbrook2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

What is this? Damn this sucks.


Heres to a speedy recovery.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Didnt he hurt himself when he and cena flipped ryback onto the announce table then again vs Kane?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Except that it isn't.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Do you have to be massively wrong, about quite literally, everything?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Are you being serious or are you really this oblivious to the situation?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

He jumps from one extreme to another, not as bad as kelly kelly fan admittedly but it is hilarious to watch him bitch about how getting pinned clean is a burial when it happens to Sandow.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Certainly bad news. It is not like RAW is flowing with good storylines already. CM Punk, Heyman and The Shield are the only reasons for me to watch these days.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


There was a report months ago about CM Punk and his knee. It has nothing to do with Ryback other than Ryback put the final nail in what was bothering Punk for awhile. So this was bound to happen no matter who faced Punk. Nice try.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*


----------



## Mythic_0ne (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Looks like they expect Punk to recover in time for him to face the Rock at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

BREAKING NEWS: Mr. McMahon issues statement regarding injured WWE Champion CM Punk and TLC. Full details: http://wwe.me/fPF2t


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Yeah Ruback will have a title matc with Punk before Royal Rumble


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Sphynxx said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mr. McMahon issues statement regarding injured WWE Champion CM Punk and TLC. Full details: http://wwe.me/fPF2t



major burial coming up. FUCK.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hell no+ Ryback?

I'd pay for that. Awesome main event


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

A TLC 6-man? Damn that quite epic Vince!


It sucks "The Shield's" first match is gonna be an epic L but they will go down in style at least.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Shield is going to be buried hard wow.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I actually really like that match in prospect. I can see Punk interfering to get The shield the win.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

:lol

So ladders being involved with nothing to climb for.

So in other words the main event is a hardcore match minus the falls count anywhere part.

BUT, I do like the idea. It's the best they can do with a bad situation. As long as Punk and Heyman get on the PPV in some fashion that's fine with me.

I'm just wondering how much longer they're going to go with kayfabe GMs when Vince continues to make all the matches.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Are you trolling? Punk's knee was already injured before Ryback put him through the table...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Now we now why he was stalling in his match with Kane


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So if Ryback gets a title shot later, does that mean it will be a 3-way at the Rumble with Rock vs. Punk vs. Ryback?


----------



## hbk_fan7777 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Put the tag titles up, first two of six to grab a title are the new tag team champions.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Now we now why he was stalling in his match with Kane


Yep.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It looks like they're confident he'll be back in time for the Rumble. I just hope that he really is back and at full health, and not rushed back while still recovering, as those situations are the one's the really mess with wrestlers' health.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



jaymo123 said:


> So if Ryback gets a title shot later, does that mean it will be a 3-way at the Rumble with Rock vs. Punk vs. Ryback?


That would be pretty awesome. Not sure when else they could do it since it says he'll get his title match in the very near future. Sounds like Punk/Rock/Ryback.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

^ I would say before Royal Rumble or sometime after


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So did Punk beat Cena's record?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

This is wrong! CM Punk should be STRIPPED of the WWE Championship! The people in Brooklyn deserve to see a WWE title match.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Rock will never fight Ryback.Remember when he came back one episode to taunt Cena, walked into the ring and Rockbottomed Mark Henry... well Ryback is just that a face Mark Henry...

WWE wont waste their Rumble match on Ryback. Punk will have all the time he needs to heal up so they can play videoes of Raw 1000, and Punk hitting the GTS on Rock a million times setting up the match.

P.S. 

Ambrose in the main event ON HIS DEBUT!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Ryback wins and probably gets number 30 at the rumble or something gay like that

Nice save by creative here and pretty sick that the shield is probably gonna debut on a PPV main event.

Hope to god we still get Punk/Rock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



moonmop said:


> :lol
> 
> So ladders being involved with nothing to climb for.
> 
> ...


Honestly I'd say they'll just change it to a tables match since there's not one on the show right now + The Shield putting people through them and depending on the finish of Cena/Ziggler it may not main event anyway.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

As someone who is going to be at TLC, this sucks. Not that I was particularly excited about Ryback vs. Punk for match quality, but you always want to see the WWE championship defended. There is still a way WWE can turn this into an awesome night and keep the fans happy.

Step 1: Ziggler cashes in after the Big Show vs. Sheamus match and becomes champion.
Step 2: Ziggler cuts a promo about being THE champion. Only world champion in the arena, and for screwing Cena out of a chance at a future championship.
Step 3: McMahon comes out and says "Thanks Ziggler. We usually have two world championship matches for the WWE universe, and tonight will be no exception. The Main Event for the evening will still be Ziggler vs Cena. It will still be a ladder match, and it will be for the World Heavyweight Championship!!"
Step 4: MoTN Main Event. Everyone leaves happy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Remember when I said that it's a bad idea to introduce these three as a bunch of cronies?
Yeah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/
> 
> announced atctapings that Punk out. Now replaced by Ryback/He'll No vs The Shield


I have a feeling that this will hurt the Shield more than help.

BTW, good thing to hear that CM Punk's injury wasn't serious. We still are going to have Rock vs CM Punk afterall.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Glad he won't vacate the Title, How long is he going to be out??


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

i'm not reading the thread cuz i'm trying to avoid any spoilers for smackdown if possible. just wanted to say this is fucking horrible. daniel bryan is essentially heath slater 2.0 at this point and punk has to suffer a serious injury. get ready for the wwe to plummet even further creatively and for the ratings to drop even more. this sux long and hard.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Gonna be funny when The Shield end up winning.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk got his knee fixed so he can do the 'Pepsi Plunge' on The Rock 8*D


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Mr. McMahon Statement on Punk...*











> WWE Chairman Mr. McMahon has released a statement through his office, speaking to the developing situation surrounding the WWE TLC pay-per-view. Because of the previously reported knee injury to WWE Champion CM Punk (FULL STORY), suffered this past Monday night on Raw (WATCH), Punk is unable to compete at WWE TLC against Ryback Sunday, Dec. 16.
> 
> In the statement, Mr. McMahon also announced that a Six-Man Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match has been added to the pay-per-view, in which Ryback will team up with WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No to battle The Shield. Furthermore, for the first time ever, the winner of this TLC Match will be determined via pinfall or submission.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/201...ement-regarding-injured-punk-wwe-tlc-26073769

first thing, is this a work? when i read Mr Mcmahon always thought of that Mr. McMahon character that he portrait on TV. 

what happen now? WWE so screwed up right now, from the start WWE should have continue push Bryan on main event since he's so fucking over until now...if Punk on the sideline then who carried the title? if is real bad then who will face Rock? Sheamus? Orton? Del Rio?....WWE so fucked up. 

Book on the fly and only 2 guys that really over on Main Event Punk-Cena. Bryan-Kane-Ryberg vs The Shield at TLC


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

its obvious WWE is keeping Punk safe by not going at it in TLC, he probably could and would if he had to. But got to play it safe for The Great One at the Royal Rumble. He must be 100 % when he loses the strap.

Better safe than sorry for Rock vs Punk


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Who the hell is going to be stupid enough to pay $50 to watch TLC that has Big Show vs Sheamus and no wwe championship match. The only good match on this card is Ziggler vs Cena which will probally have an ending only the kiddies will like.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk's not dropping the title to Rock. Deal with it.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



blur said:


> Punk's not dropping the title to Rock. Deal with it.


I would rather the Rock lose anyways because that way he can enter the rumble to give it more star power. I am assuming the Rumble match will still be last which I am hoping. It's the match everyone looks forward to at that PPV.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



blur said:


> Punk's not dropping the title to Rock. Deal with it.


Hopefully you're right


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


Great call. Oh no, you're wrong.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



blur said:


> Punk's not dropping the title to Rock. Deal with it.


You're giving Vince's sanity way too much credit here. Expect the Hollywood actor of all people to end the reign.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Knee surgery? Great, guess the match with Rock is off. I KNEW Ryback was gonna injure him, I called it. Somebody fire this fucking guy.


No, he will still wrestle Rock. The surgery is a minor knee surgery and with rest from house shows and use of physical therapy he can be healthy in 2-4 weeks easily, especially given his record of working through older injuries crazily well. 

Again no, it was not RyBack. He is quite a safe worker, as local jobbers have said in interviews. Meniscus tears can be partial tears or abrasions before they become full tears and cause knee locking. Punk was limping for a week or so and was showing visible knee issues before this. Obviously this was an injury he was working through, whatever way he landed and twisted his knee(if even from the RyBack spot at all) made it a full tear. Shit happens, it was a timebomb really, better he miss TLC against RyBack than RR against Rock. He will still get the biggest match of his career, he is still champion. All is fine.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I'm not liking this idea for Ryback/Hell No vs Shield in a TLC match.

It's bad enough we have to not have a WWE title match, now we're not getting a Tag team Title match either. Seeing as it was the tag team division that made the TLC matches, i'd expect them to have a big match at the PPV which showcased the division.

Shield also attacked Miz and Orton, why not have Ryback/Miz/Orton against the shield in a tables match? Orton and Miz dont seem to have any feud's going into the PPV so its not like you're sacrificing anything with putting them in the match. This way you get ryback in a match, you can pay-off the storyline with him and the shield and it'll be in a match that's relevant to the feud (didn't we just have Vince and Vickie talking about how you need something to win in a ladder match re: Ziggler/Cena? Surely that applies to TLC matches too so why are we getting this only win by pinfall or submission bullshit?)

Put Hell No in a TLC or even a ladder match for the titles with PTP, Mysterio/Cara and Kidd/Gabriel. That could be the match of the night!

They could even have a heavyweight title match as the main event if they do what was described earlier on with having ziggler cash in on Sheamus/Show and win the title, think he's gotten one over on Cena and then Vince says that the main event will be a ladder or TLC match for the world heavyweight championship with Ziggler v Cena.

This way you get:

1. Ryback as one of the front and centres of the show like WWE want, in a match where they're not wasting talent and Miz and Orton have a good match to be in which will also be a fantastic showcase of the talent of The Shield. Could even have The Shield lose to fuel Vince's big man obsession as long as they take some good bumps and show they're not just jobbers.

2. A potential match of the night and classic TLC or ladder match for the tag team titles with Hell No v PTP v Mysterio/Cara v Kidd/Gabriel

3. A brand new main eventer in Dolph Ziggler and someone who looks formiddable as champ by winning the title and presumably defeating john cena in the same night.

I thought of that scenario in 5 minutes, with all the creative people they have there no-one thought of this idea or thought it would be a fantastic way of saving a most likely sub-par ppv? It just seems like common sense?...


----------



## MOUK (Dec 16, 2011)

Gotta be a work.. Gets him out of TLC ryback doesn't look weak! IT'S A WORK!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Isn't there a 30-day rule when defending the title? This means Punk should be stripped of it. The perfect irrelevant end to a perfectly irrelevant title-reign.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Phil's injury has nothing to do with Ryback. He injured himself back at SVS. When Cena and him when putting Ryback through the table, his leg got trapped under the table. Nothing to do with Ryback. Jeez, people. 







Azuran said:


> You're giving Vince's sanity way too much credit here. Expect the Hollywood actor of all people to end the reign.


:Rock


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Looks like Cena/Ziggler will turn into a TLC match while the Shield match will be a tables match which probably was already going to be planned out as that 

...Wait so Ziggler has got a legit chance in closing a PPV in celebratory fashion? About damn time unless Cena just beats him up after Ziggler wins.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Don't know why Ryback is cooping the blame, He probably didn't cause it in the first place. Anyway, get well Punk.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Phil's injury has nothing to do with Ryback. He injured himself back at SVS. When Cena and him when putting Ryback through the table, his leg got trapped under the table. Nothing to do with Ryback. Jeez, people.


That's right, I remember that now, good call (Y)


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

look on the bright since TLC at NY, Ambrose and Bryan will get cheer...smark crowd.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Yeah, Ryback didn't actually injure Punk, there just saying that to make him sound stronger KayFaybe.

By the sounds of things his knees were in a bad state and Punk had just been ignoring it and powering through (wasn't he limping last week in parts) and the Doctor finally said he couldn't ignore it anymore. Maybe the table aggravated it a little but it was no more then a feather on a camels back here.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Surprised people forgot the huge thread when Punk pulled away and worked his leg during a Kane match, then tried to twist it saying the x-ray was on his chest, they knew he was in trouble for awhile. If it was just a simple repair and cleaning he can be good to go in 4-6 weeks. Took me 6 weeks therapy to recover from same injury and that was from can't sleep to no pain at all, sure he can fine with minor discomfort in less time.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How do we know this is real if it's on the WWE website?


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Rybotch should go back to wrestling school .


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



skyman101 said:


> How do we know this is real if it's on the WWE website?


They mention Dr. James Andrews did the surgery, he's very much a legitimate surgeon. He did Stone Cold and HHH's surgeries, amongst others.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

It's all good as long as he doesn't vacate the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Team Hell No/Ryback against the Shield should make for a great spot fest main event. It's gonna be a spectacle! :jay2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Heel said:


> Nice one Ryberg you cunt.


Herr Herrr I Made Goldberg joke arnt I funny? Dont I fit in? fpalm


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The Shield are so getting buried at TLC in that 6 man TLC tag match lol theres no way there gonna win against Ryback, Kane, Daniel Bryan. And I told you all Dean Ambrose would be jobbing within the next 6 months and look hes gonna do his first job at his first ever PPV :lmao

Also if this whole CM Punk knee thing was serious then these wrestlers need to step up right now and take this free opportunity while they can

Wade Barrett
Dolph Ziggler
Drew Mcintrye
Kofi

And I have thought of this idea what if Heyman announced when the TLC PPV was on and said CM Punk cant compete but Ryback would still get a match but against this guy and out comes Brock Lesnar!!!!!! the crowd would go nuts and Brock would beat the living hell out of Ryback. Ryback wouldnt last a minute in the ring with a legit fighter like Brock. Come on Vince think about this idea :vince2


At least now we know CM Punk wont be at TLC and will still remain WWE champion. Other wrestlers are gonna have to step up and make their matches that are on the card good since the championship match is cancelled. I think Dolph's time is now to shine at this PPV and win his briefcase in this match against Cena and steal the show and show the world he is that damn good come on Dolph!!!!!!. The other matches lined up for TLC PPV dont interest me and clearly are not that big.

And all you marks on here dont start whining at me for my post as this is my opinion


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Yes! Will he be stripped of the title? FINALLY something fresh instead of his stale as hell run. Now people will start watching again!!!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hyped for this match now - Shield vs Kane/Bryan and Ryback is so much better than Punk/Ryback purely because the outcome isn't as predictable. Also because it sounds like such an interesting clusterfuck for a PPV main event - Rollins, Ambrose _and_ Bryan main eventing a PPV? What is this madness?

The Shield need the win though. Would kill a lot of momentum if Ryback just pinned them clean but I'm not going to rule that one out. This is the WWE after all.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Sucks that he's hurt but I'm really glad it happened after he passed Cena's record.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Thank God he's injured. The product will be more interesting without him around.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I don't know why people are thinking that Punk's going to drop the belt and disappear from TV. He can appear as champion and not wrestle matches - he'll also be fine for the Rumble, I assume.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



StreakBald said:


> Thank God he's injured. The product will be more interesting without him around.


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

If he drops the belt. I have no reason to watch. Punk is the best mic talent in the business. It's good that he's healthy enough to face the rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



StreakBald said:


> Thank God he's injured. The product will be more interesting without him around.


No, it won't. Besides, he's probably coming back in about two weeks anyway, so save your drooling.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And all you marks on here dont start whining at me for my post as this is my opinion


Girl, if this weren't page 40-something and everyone weren't already sick of the topic, you'd get your wig snatched. I can just tell.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Yes! Will he be stripped of the title? FINALLY something fresh instead of his stale as hell run. Now people will start watching again!!!


Of course he won't be stripped. The Rock wants to face him and that's the biggest thing WWE has made post WM. It's pretty sad to wish injury on people though, regardless who they are.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hopefully a quick recovery and clever writing can get him to the Rumble. In a heel move, maybe play off his injury to get off TLC.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ryback vs punk was predictable as hell anyway 
Cant wait for punk vs rock


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

People on here saying the ratings will get better now CM Punk is injured are wrong CM Punk doesnt affect the ratings its the poor product that WWE churn out every week. The creative team need an ass kicking for the shit they write. Also Vince has clearly lost his mind and needs to step down and let HHH take over to get this company and the product awesome again.

I wish CM Punk a speedy recovery and hope to see him soon kicking ass and still being WWE champion as he is the best in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unk2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

People acting like Punk just broke both his legs. It's a relatively minor injury, he'll be back in the ring by the end of the month, most likely, and be 100% by the Rumble.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

lol what this really means.

Cena is in the main event again he always finds a way.. bahahaha!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk vs. Ryback with Punk obviously going over was going to kill Ryback's character, completely. As a huge Punk fan, I did not want to see that.

I doubt Punk will be out for long, the match may still happen even. Don't know what they'd do instead of it as Punk is the current champion. Maybe Ryback vs. Heyman at the PPV? They can also do Ryback vs. The Shield, 1 vs. 3. It sucks sure but it's an option.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



ToddTheBod said:


> Punk vs. Ryback with Punk obviously going over was going to kill Ryback's character, completely. As a huge Punk fan, I did not want to see that.
> 
> I doubt Punk will be out for long, the match may still happen even. Don't know what they'd do instead of it as Punk is the current champion. Maybe Ryback vs. Heyman at the PPV? They can also do Ryback vs. The Shield, 1 vs. 3. It sucks sure but it's an option.


They've already created Ryback + Team Hell No vs The Shield in a TLC match. In one of their normal flashes of brilliance they've made the winning conditions pinfall or submissions, so there's no actual need for anyone to climb a ladder.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



EmoKidTV said:


> Rybotch should go back to wrestling school .


Ryback powerbombs Punk, and Punk gets his leg injured. Maybe you are the one that should go back to school, or just use common sense.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So is there any speculation on the new title shot for Ryback that's coming in the 'very near future'? Will it still be just against Punk when he heals?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> So is there any speculation on the new title shot for Ryback that's coming in the 'very near future'? Will it still be just against Punk when he heals?


They will probably give it to him on RAW. The TLC match was supposed to be their final match in the feud, and they have other stuff set up after that. So probably Ryback wins by DQ or someone costs him the match starting a new feud with Ryback, while CM Punk goes after the Rock.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Just read the comments on the WWE article regarding the injury, go and have a look for a good laugh. Punk should be fine for Royal Rumble and thats all that matters.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

His knees are pretty fucked from years of using the Pepsi Plunge as his finisher...hopefully he'll be at full strength for the Rumble. Not pleased that this will no doubt result in the squashing of The Shield at TLC


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Rboogy said:


> lol what this really means.
> 
> Cena is in the main event again he always finds a way.. bahahaha!


what if cena injuired punk irl just so he could main event? :artest3


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The Shield are not gonna get buried. STFU people. They'll likely win by pinning Kane or Bryan with Ryback getting the last laugh after the match. Even if they do lose it will be in spectacular fashion.

And besides, even if they get worked, nobody will be watching TLC anyway


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The development at TLC tells me WWE reckon Punk can go by the Royal Rumble. Hopefully for Punk this is true but if there's any shred of a doubt, WWE should take the title off him. They can't risk it, not only for their programming but for Punk's welfare.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



WallofShame said:


> The Shield are not gonna get buried. STFU people. They'll likely win by pinning Kane or Bryan with Ryback getting the last laugh after the match. Even if they do lose it will be in spectacular fashion.
> 
> And besides, even if they get worked, nobody will be watching TLC anyway


Are you kidding me? A bunch of people on this forum alone are saying how excited they are for this ppv and how they will watch it. Hell No/Ryback vs Shield TLC match, Cena/Ziggler ladder match, and Show/Sheamus chair match all sound like great matches.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Lol people blaming The Ryback? He clearly starts working his knee in the match with Kane. 


Does this mean the shield will defend the title on behalf of Punk?


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I see them keeping the title on him and he will have goons fighting for him while he works the mike...It could happen....Haymen hold the title....it will be interesting how the work this out...because they are not going to strip him of the title....

but...


remember years ago he was stripped due to an injury......

all...punks knee has been messed uo for a long time....it was only a matter of time....last week he went down due to his knee and worked it out to finish the match....but he's favored that knee for months....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk to appear on raw in a wheelchair while Heyman pushes him down the ramp


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

tlc main event just became a complete joke. what the fuck is it with wwe lately having all the faces squash the heels? is it entertaining anyone? anyone would pay $50 to see a squash main event is mental.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

CM Punk surpasses John Cena's 380-day


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Dragonballfan said:


> Punk to appear on raw in a wheelchair while Heyman pushes him down the ramp


Punk coming down in a wheelchair and getting all crotchety with the audience would be all time great.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

People need to lay off Ryback he didnt cause this injury. CM Punk has worn out his knees from all the years of wrestling. He just needs to rest up from this surgery and he will be good as new come Royal Rumble for his match against Dwayne


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How they deal with Ryback not being in the title picture will be interesting.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

If anyone remembers PUNK has always said he hates anything to do with the knees..he's very protective of them so I could see him holding out on that type of surgery until it cant be help


----------



## KMK 7 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

CM Punk is lucky it wasn't anything else more severe. It's smart to leave Punk off the TLC card because let's face it, he was never going to lose his WWE championship there anyway. Everybody knows Punk vs The Rock at the Royal Rumble is where the money is, so having him recuperate until then is the obvious better call. As far as the new developments at TLC is concerned, I think Shield is going to lose. I can't see Ryback losing three pay per views in a row like that. I see the Shield getting their comeuppance and then proceeding to brush it off like nothing by attacking Cena because they could see him getting yet another shot at MITB as a form of "injustice".


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Is he supposed to be 100% for the rumble?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



xZeroSleep said:


> How they deal with Ryback not being in the title picture will be interesting.


He's till in it. It said in Vince's letter that Ryback will be going for the belt again in the "very near future".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Is he still expected to make the Rumble? If he's not than I think I'll just stop watching for a bit, Rock vs. Cena 2 sounds vomit inducing.

They need to have him as a commentator again for however long he's out, it is his show after all.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> He's till in it. It said in Vince's letter that Ryback will be going for the belt again in the "very near future".


Very near as in after the Royal Rumble Ppv...


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is he still expected to make the Rumble? If he's not than I think I'll just stop watching for a bit, Rock vs. Cena 2 sounds vomit inducing.


better than watching ryberg vs rock


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



SDWarrior said:


> Punk coming down in a wheelchair and getting all crotchety with the audience would be all time great.


I'd mark if Vince tried to force him to wrestle and he says "I can't wrestle what is your malfunction?!?"

This would be great in this video


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I miss Batista.  A lot of what he said in that promo was pretty close to reality, eh?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punks knees have been bad for ages so it wasn't Ryback that did it (also the chances of someone injring their knee of all things when taking a back bump like that is extremely rare). Didn't his removal of the Pepsi Plunge from his move set come about because of his bad knees (and HHH reportedly)?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*It would be interesting, storyline and plot line wise for Punk to be stripped of the title. Imagine all of the bitching he and Heyman could/would do about that, "injustice". It would be great.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Sucks, but on the bright side we don't have to watch PUNK vs. Ryback AGAIN! At least for awhile.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Just read the comments on the WWE article regarding the injury, go and have a look for a good laugh.



:kobe4


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I would mark out if CM Punk came out in a wheelchair next week on Raw and cut a promo saying everyone should show him some respect since hs is injured and cant compete and he used emotion with this to


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Do you guys think Punk will still be featured on TLC prominently even though not in a match? I'll enjoy the rest of the show, but I was mainly going to get to finally see Punk live. He's been the only thing keeping me watching Raw. Hopefully maybe a "clobberin time" and long promo.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Oh no, I hope he makes a full recovery. He will be missed if he is out for any length of time.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


Seriously.... Do you know that it is a real injury?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


:bosh


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I hope he gets well soon. WWE is nothing without him. respect.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Just forfeit and the title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

http://www.tout.com/m/t0sulk?ref=twpwefno

tout from Dr. Andrews about Punk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is *fake* right?


:steebiej :hhh


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Dusty Roids said:


> I hope he gets well soon. WWE is nothing without him. respect.


Your mom is nothing without him OHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## andy3050uk (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

So no title strip? Usually they jump at the chance. Although being so close to his rock feud I guess they are waiting it out. Or even waiting till he passes 400 days. I certainly hope he is back before they do decide to take it off him.

This has me wondering though. Is the 30 day claus gone? Considering the gap between NOC and HIAC (42 days) makes the Claus void. Also there I'm sure there is always a gap of more than 30 days between TLC and royal rumble and between elimination chamber and wrestlemania


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Plz no wheelchair and Heyman pushing him down. We all know TNA invented wrestlers in wheelchairs just like they invented affair angles and stables attacking ppl :troll

Hope they have him on commentary. Listening to Cole and Lawler every Raw has been dreadful. Why do they continue to have 2 faces call the action. If JBL cant do it then introduce a heel Matt Striker or something. ( I have no idea why ppl hate Striker)


----------



## zazi1000 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

he must of injured himself during the "dark match" title vs ryback after raw. Wouldnt be suprised if ryback was given the title.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Mclovin it said:


> Seriously.... Do you know that it is a real injury?


:vince3


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk can put it on vacant and when he come back claim to be undefended only if he able to beat current champion to reclaim his belt....but what happen if Punk unable to wrestle? then WWE is fucked... 

i throw an idea months ago that put title on Bryan and drop it to Rock and punk go over Rock at WM....if WWE book properly still work but they make Bryan like an jobber. WWE could do an spot where Bryan put Punk on the sideline but force to vacant the belt and Bryan beat everyone for the title. WWE really drop the ball and miss the boat.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



imthemountie said:


> Your mom is nothing without him OHHHHHHHHHHH


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!:torres:miz


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hoping this means Punk and/or Heyman on commentary...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*TLC*
Ryback, Kane, Byan vs The Sheild at TLC

Next night on RAW *"Beat the Clock Challenge"* winner fights Rock at the Royal Rumble for the vacated belt


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

:T

Is this a work? Do we know?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News ON Punk's Injury & Return*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WE_Stars_Missing_TLC_RAW_Delayed_Viewers.html



> - The unofficial estimate from a few people close to CM Punk is that he will be out of action for around three weeks but a more solid time frame is expected to be released within a few days. Punk's recuperation time will depend on how well he progresses while rehabbing the knee that was operated on. As noted, Punk's WWE Title match against The Rock at the Royal Rumble is not in jeopardy.
> 
> Punk's knee problem had been noticeable by some in recent matches but for the most part he worked through it without any outward signs of a problem. In the storylines, WWE blamed the injury on Ryback putting Punk through the table at Monday's RAW. Word is that the table spot was done in case he needed time off, which he did.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Good news.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


Everyone knows wrestling is fake but injuries can happen in the ring if moves are not performed properly thats the life of being a wrestler when you step into the ring your putting your body/life on the line

Anyway that news of CM Punk possibly only being out for 3 weeks is good news thank god this injury wasent serious otherwise he would of missed everything next year


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

How do you hurt a man's legs putting his back through a table?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Everyone knows wrestling is fake *but injuries can happen in the ring if moves are not performed properly thats the life of being a wrestler when you step into the ring your putting your body/life on the line
> 
> Anyway that news of CM Punk possibly only being out for 3 weeks is good news thank god this injury wasent serious otherwise he would of missed everything next year


I think you're an ignoramous for thinking wrestling is fake, otr at least putting that spin on it. It's entertainment and fucking performance art, imo...as real as it fucking gets.

Also, you make a good point. Had the injury been serious it would have been the worst timing. As it is actually not too serious, it's workied out good timing as P_unk doesnt need to go over Ryback, again, to retain untill the Rumble.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone knows wrestling is fake


What a stupid statement :no: Wrestling is not fake it's very real, yes it's "scripted and pre determined" but in no way is it fake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone knows wrestling is *fake*


:steebiej


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



tommo010 said:


> Wrestling is not fake it's very real, yes it's "scripted and pre determined" but in no way is it fake.


Agreed, Wrestling is real with scripted, injuries can happen for real inside the ring


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



tommo010 said:


> What a stupid statement :no: Wrestling is not fake it's very real, yes it's "scripted and pre determined" but in no way is it fake.


Are you fucking kidding me? That Chokeslam, Pedigree are very fucking real. Undertaker is a real zombie. Just stop.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Nimbus said:


> Seriosuly.....do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


I agree. Wrestling doesn't actually exist. Raw is actually just some old Days of Our Lives episodes with some special effects laid on.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Everyone arguing that wrestling isn't "fake" should really go and read KellyKellyfan's post again properly and try to see that he/she/heshe is saying exactly the same thing as you. Whether you use the word fake, scripted, planned, orchestrated, setup or rehearsed, as long as you recognize the element of risk involved you obviously understand what's going on. Some aspects of wrestling *are* fake. There's no harm in people phrasing it that way.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

fpalm @ some people here still thinking it was Ryback's fault


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk on commentary then please.

JBL & Punk would make Raw interesting.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



NoyK said:


> fpalm @ some people here still thinking it was Ryback's fault


..and some people still think Punk is bringing the product down so who gives a shit? 

There will always be "those" kind of people.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._More_On_Punk_s_Status_WWE_Holiday_Video.html



> - CM Punk will be appearing on WWE television in the coming weeks while he recovers from this week's knee surgery. Punk is already able to walk around on his own power, but it's expected that he'll sell the injury by getting pushed around in a wheel chair, etc.
> 
> (Partial Source: PWInsider.com)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Don't know if this has been mentioned - too much to read in this thread

I can clearly remember 2 weeks ago in the "Fan choice" CM Punk vs Kane match, CM awkwardly landing after a move and limping thereafter (through the last 5 minutes of match)

My guess is that this is where the injury took place - hence the no match on this week.

my 2c


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._More_On_Punk_s_Status_WWE_Holiday_Video.html


Pushed around in a wheelchair. Him and Heyman are gonna be hilarious :mark:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

IT'S WHEEL-CHAIRNIN' TIME!


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk in a wheelchair is going to be awesome. Heyman frantically wheeling him away from an angry Ryback at TLC could be hildtioud


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



faceface said:


> Everyone arguing that wrestling isn't "fake" should really go and read KellyKellyfan's post again properly and try to see that he/she/heshe is saying exactly the same thing as you. Whether you use the word fake, scripted, planned, orchestrated, setup or rehearsed, as long as you recognize the element of risk involved you obviously understand what's going on. Some aspects of wrestling *are* fake. There's no harm in people phrasing it that way.


Thank you someone with actual sense on here unlike the rest  yes everyone go read my post again and see what I actually said

Anyways CM Punk will be back better than ever and will be ready to beat Dwayne at Royal Rumble and still be WWE champion going in Wrestlemania 29 so everyone brace yourselves as CM Punk's reign is continuing and he will be laying down more pimpbombs along the way into next year unk2

To add to my post reading the news of CM Punk being in a wheelchair on Raw to make the injury look worse will be awesome and im sure CM Punk will sell that so well


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk coming out in a wheelchair would instantly remind me of Vince McMahon and his wheelchair antics in 1998.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gills Rob said:


> Punk in a wheelchair is going to be awesome. Heyman frantically wheeling him away from an angry Ryback at TLC could be hildtioud








Except Flair is Punk & Hogan is Ryback :troll


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned - too much to read in this thread
> 
> I can clearly remember 2 weeks ago in the "Fan choice" CM Punk vs Kane match, CM awkwardly landing after a move and limping thereafter (through the last 5 minutes of match)
> 
> ...


Punk showed big problems with his knee already after the Survivor Series match, when he couldn't even stand properly on the ropes to celebrate, plus limped really badly when he was leaving. I don't know if he hurt himself there or if it's a slowly progressing injury that's finally gotten too bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Gills Rob said:


> Punk in a wheelchair is going to be awesome. Heyman frantically wheeling him away from an angry Ryback at TLC could be hildtioud


My first thought when reading that Punk would be at Raw is: "Please put him in a wheelchair!" It reminded me of Bret Hart in the wheelchair in 1997, which was fucking awesome.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._More_On_Punk_s_Status_WWE_Holiday_Video.html


BEST IN THE WORLD :lmao!!! cm punk the face of the U MAD era for sure


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*Wheelchair Flair was the best wrestling character of all time. Wheelchair Punk could absolutely threaten that title though... *


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *Wheelchair Flair was the best wrestling character of all time. Wheelchair Punk could absolutely threaten that title though... *


What are the chances of this happening to Punk?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Whiny heels in wheelchairs are always a lot of fun. Batista was my personal favourite "GIMME MY SPOTLIGHT"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Flair was great. Abyssamania was terrible.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

*WWE Champion CM Punk has been forced to withdraw from an upcoming pay-per-view event due to a knee injury, which has been blamed on long periods of sitting cross-legged.

“Mr. Punk has suffered a torn meniscus due to prolonged durations of sitting in the so-called lotus position while delivering verbose, vitriolic diatribes,” said WWE Chief Medic Dr. Bob Ponovich.

Although originally scheduled to compete at Sunday’s Tables Ladders & Chairs (TLC) pay-per-view event, Punk was forced to withdraw to undergo knee surgery.

Doctors believe Punk initially injured his knee while delivering a now-infamous tirade during a live WWE broadcast on June 27, 2011 — largely because he was sitting cross-legged on the hard, steel Raw entrance ramp.

“We suspect the injury may also have been exacerbated by Mr. Punk continually bearing the weight of his own enormous ego,” said Dr. Ponovich.

“Lately Paul Heyman has reduced the burden by carrying Mr. Punk’s championship belt, but that doesn’t seem to have helped.”*

Credit goes to kayfabe news :lol


----------



## TeamFilmIt (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



kennedy=god said:


> *WWE Champion CM Punk has been forced to withdraw from an upcoming pay-per-view event due to a knee injury, which has been blamed on long periods of sitting cross-legged.
> 
> “Mr. Punk has suffered a torn meniscus due to prolonged durations of sitting in the so-called lotus position while delivering verbose, vitriolic diatribes,” said WWE Chief Medic Dr. Bob Ponovich.
> 
> ...


Haha! I'd forgotten about that website.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

I cant wait to see CM Punk in a wheelchair and cut one hell of a promo he is gonna own that Raw episode


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

didn't Bret Hart have a whiny wheel chair moment once while feuding with Shawn Michaels?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Hopefully he will be okay to defend the title at TLC and at the rumble.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Punk should be in his wheelchair every single week delivering one hateful diatribe after another, complete with a protective security force.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



omaroo said:


> Hopefully he will be okay to defend the title at TLC and at the rumble.


They already took him off of the TLC card. His match was replaced with Ryback and Team Hell No Vs. The Shield.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

The tabel thing as set up to protect Punk in case he need surgury. I believe he had an appt with Dr. Andrews to have his knee checked before the Ryback spree.

I thought for sure Punk was hurt by the brutal chair shot that Punk took. that was one of the hardest chair shots I have seen in a while.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Yes almost 400 days and counting! unk


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*

Im gonna mark out when CM Punk reaches 400 days as WWE champion


----------



## Andy Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Punk having emergency knee surgery*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Punk should be in his wheelchair every single week delivering one hateful diatribe after another, complete with a protective security force.


Genius


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

He better be in a goddamn wheelchair!


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

it would be the best wheelchair in the world.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk is gonna out do all those old timers in TNA who were in wheelchairs


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Why Punk Not Working TLC PPV*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...More_WWE_TTTT_Weekend_Photos_from_AJ_Lee.html



> - After WWE Champion CM Punk was released from the hospital late Tuesday evening, he was telling people close to him that he felt great after the surgery. Punk actually called people in WWE and told them he would be able to work the TLC pay-per-view against Ryback.
> 
> Officials felt that it would be best for Punk to not work TLC. They wanted him to sit the pay-per-view out and heal so they're not putting the bigger upcoming matches in jeopardy - like his Royal Rumble match with The Rock and whatever he does leading up to WrestleMania 29. As noted, Punk will not be missing any WWE TV time.
> 
> Partial source: PWInsider


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Punk actually called people in WWE and told them he would be able to work the TLC pay-per-view against Ryback.


Risking himself for our entertainment :terry1 thank you Punk :mcgee1


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_67086.shtml



> -- According to WWE's updated live event rosters, WWE champion C.M. Punk is scheduled to return to full-time touring at the end of December during the Holiday Tour.
> 
> Punk, who is still advertised for the remaining Raw TV tapings in December, has been pulled from a Supershow on Saturday, December 15 prior to the TLC PPV. The new Supershow main event is John Cena vs. Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Punk is advertised for the first Raw Holiday show on December 26 in Detroit. In Detroit, Punk is advertised for a WWE Title defense against Ryback, with Paul Heyman in Punk's corner.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*So CM Punk was on course to finally headline a PPV (that has Cena on the card) AS the WWE Champion WITHOUT any story line involvement from Cena - and he gets injured?*

:cena2 = :troll


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I respect CM Punk for wanting to do the TLC PPV as he says he feels great after surgery but really its career suicide to get back in the ring right after surgery. Just rest CM Punk and get ready for your big matches next year. Also does this mean CM Punk wont be on Raw next week as that report says hes back touring after Christmas??? I hope thats wrong as he can easily just do promos in a wheelchair while he recovers


----------

